#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-28
<Guest55788> buenas noches alguien me podria ayudar para habilitar el compatible a silverligth en ubuntu mate
<MALDON> HAY ALGUIEN POR AQUI QUE ME AYUDE
<inpadmin> hi... anybody can help me with installing HP SCANNER on ubuntu 16.4
<alkisg> inpadmin: most hp scanners should work out of the box...
<alkisg> Which model?
<dan> Hello
<michael__> anybody here?
<nomic> yes
<nomic> just ask q.
<mechahop> is there a way to create a bootable usb with the linux-mate iso? guide on the website talks about .img files??
<garshol> Yes mechahop
<garshol> what OS are you on now?
<mechahop> archlinux
<mechahop> tried unetbootin but it doesnt boto :|
<garshol> so do a dd
<garshol> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/usb
<garshol> that
<garshol> that's it!
<mechahop> yeah hrmm ill give it a try
<nomic>  z.z.
<az> my_username, you can ask you question here. no need to do it in private.
<my_username> Can someone give me hicolor directory in usr/share/icons?
<my_username> az, it doents works
<goku_> hi dudes
<goku_> anybody alive here?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> goku_: see above
<sixsmith_> clear
<sixsmith_> sorry forgot the /
<SCHAAP137> http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/16/0628/h_1467141067_6280637_6fdb09a03a.jpeg
<silver-dragon> MSTX to the MOON!
<lostatwork> nice
<nomic> whats that
<ocimar> Boa tarde, a todos.
<ocimar> Instalei o compiz mas não consegui obter o plugin das chamas alguém pode me da uma dica como obter esse plugin desde já agradeço.
<winston2k> hi
<adnan> heelo
<adnan> hello
<winston2k> anyone having issues with update stalling on 16.04 64bit both us and main servers?
<winston2k> hi
<cb_> Running Mate as a guest OS in VBox. Cannot put it into full screen mode. What to do?
<randall> do you have guest editions installed on the vm?
<cb_> Let me verify that. This is a fresh install.
<randall> desn't matter, virtal box vms require guest editions instaled for more resolutions, full screen, file sharing with the host os, and usb 2/3 support
<cb_> I had it installed previously. Couldn't get fullscreen to work. So, decided to start over. Should I exit chat and install it on this fresh install? Or should I leave chat up. Do you have time to wait?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-29
<randall> you will have to turn off the vm to plug in the guest editions iso, then install guest editions inside the vm from the iso
<cb_> Ok. I had it guest additions iso already inserted before starting the vm. can I run it?
<randall> yeah'
<cb_> Ok. It's running. If I remember from my previous attempts, after it has run, I will have to restert the vm. So i will have to quit this chat also. I'll get back on after the reboot.
<randall> ok
<cb_> Thanks Randall. It worked. Bye.
<tank_> phreakout
<Guest2660> hi guys. I can't connect my wifi in this laptop. It's a Lenovo E431. There's no way when clicking the icons to show wireless available networks
<Guest2660> have no problem with wired connection
<Guest2660> I mean is not in this laptop but one i have here with me
<az> Guest2660, check with iwconfig and iwlist
<alejandro> hola alguien que hable español
<linux_unix-10> hello
<rayno_b> Hi everyone, I'm trying to enable CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=Y in my Ubuntu-Mate kernel. Can anyone assist me with doing this?
<alkisg> For kernel compilation, maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<alkisg> It's not a matter of a desktop environment
<lizhen> .
<shyamsk_> question, does Mate support notification customization? I'm guessing it allows global notification customization, but what about on a per-app basis?
<Ntemis> can you help me add back sound bar from panel?
<Ntemis> nvm fixed
<kintsugi> Hello.
<gabriel_> holaa
<gabriel_> necesito ayuda D:
<george> not sure what to do. Do I need a different nickname?
<george> Is george OK to use?
<sixwheeledbeast> do you have a question?
<george> can i install super boot manager?
<sixwheeledbeast> I have never used it but I don't see why not. What exactly do you want to do? maybe someone can help.
<nomic> pears to be problem with shutting down omxplayer .. it doesn't shut down well
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-30
<julian__> hi, can I make "other updates" install automatically? there's only a display option and I only use this computer as a seedbox, so I don't mind updates
<danboid> flexiondotorg: I FINALLY got round to installing Ubuntu Mate! Yay! I installed it for my grandad on his aging netbook on the weekend and he seems very happy with it. No wifi issues so far, which was my main concern going off all the LAS FUD ;)
<danboid> In fact, it was because he was having wifi connection issues that I upgraded him from Xubuntu 14.04 to Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<danboid> flexiondotorg: The main thing I think this distro is missing is the MATE menu search plugin/mod like the Antergos MATE desktop has. Have you considered adding such a feature? Would you?
<danboid> Its a python jobby but I don't recall its name off the top of my head
<danboid> I'm currently contemplating switching my main machine from Arch back to Debian Testing now that OpenZFS is in the testing repos
<danboid> I'll miss the AUR and pacman as I prefer pacman and PKGBUILDS to debs but I feel quality control and stability is higher for Debian. If I do return to Debian I expect I'll still keep an Arch install to for testing new stuff out
<danboid> Prob my fave thing from Arch that I'd like to see in Debuntu is something like bacman
<danboid> Thats saved me a lot of hassle on a few occasions
<helpamate> Anyone here?[
<mate|17376> Does Ubuntu MATE scale resolution with the screen it is connected to?
<danboid> mate|17376: I think you mean does MATE scale its panel and fonts etc when attached to a higher res display, right?
<danboid> mate|17376: No, it doesn't yet
<theptr> someone working with the pine64 UbuntuMate ?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> any one ?
<ubuntu-mate> Could someone help me ?
<tyler> Hello
<Guest3997> Hello! Does anybody know how to dual boot Ubuntu mate 15.04 64bit and ubuntu 16.04 64 bit (or amd64)
<pannenkoek> can't you just use the 16.04 live cd/usb? the installation wizard should offer you an option called 'install alongside ubuntu 15.04'
<mate|95487> Will the new snapd be automatically installed via updates? or will I have to install manually?
<flexiondotorg> https://ubuntu-martin.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-yakkety-alpha1/
<spreco> hi, how can i stop caja when it tries to start >1000times?
<bekks> Whats caja?
<spreco> the window managaer i guess
<garshol> Caja is the same as nautilus
<garshol> a file browser/manager.
<spreco> ya, and it keeps starting over and over
<garshol> so - do you have htop installed?
<garshol> top is installed, but get htop installed. it will make it a lot easier.
<spreco> ya, it says wnck applet is on top usage of my cpu nearly 80%
<garshol> or even better spreco. Do you have a keyboard with one of those buttons for opening a file manager? Maybe the key is stuck?
<spreco> !?
<garshol> so - kill that process with the command 'kill (proscess id)'
<garshol> it was just a long shot..
<garshol> but, kill the offending proscess.
<spreco> tried to do so, but than my bottom taskbar crashes
<spreco> and every app in it
<garshol> weird.
<garshol> and a reboot did not fix it?
<spreco> so when i than restart everything but "Fensterliste", what maybe means something like "windowslist" - it stops
<spreco> but caja doesn't start at all
<spreco> even reinstalling didn't changed it
<garshol> what changes did you do when this error appeared?
<spreco> this is realy wierd
<spreco> long story short: i updated everything and than tried do clone my system via clonezilla, i checked the cd in virtuabox and killed the virtuabox before i started the clonig which wasn't succesful
<spreco> i than started my pc and the windowthing appeared
<garshol> purge the package and reinstall it.
<spreco> a new installation wouldn't be a big deal but i would like to try it
<garshol> might solve your issue. or delete it's .config folder.
<spreco> purge?
<garshol> it should repopulate the configs.
<garshol> apt-get purge
<spreco> via apt-get
<spreco> ok
<garshol> *package name*
<garshol> it's called maximus.
<garshol> the window manager for mate.
<spreco> fuck ^^
<garshol> lol
<spreco> i uninstalled caja^^
<garshol> what happened?
<garshol> ah
<garshol> its as simple as reinstalling
<spreco> reinstall?
<garshol> or you could dl nautilus - which i find is a better manager anyway
<spreco> mr garshol, sir
<garshol> yes, spreco?
<spreco> it's done - my system is up and running
<garshol> Cool!
<spreco> purge was the key
<garshol> glad I could help :)
<garshol> sweet!
<spreco> thank u so very much
<garshol> then it was something in the .config that was fsckd.
<spreco> that's awesome
<garshol> no problem! :)
<garshol> give me a shout if it fscks up again, k?
<garshol> im usually on here.
<spreco> i will, thank u :)
<spreco> ah, i tried to show my desktop and it's  broke again :P
<garshol> weird.
<garshol> purge and reinstall maximus.
<garshol> its the display manager.
<garshol> you should do it from tty
<spreco> maximus isn't installed?
<garshol> ctrl+alt+1 through 7.
<garshol> your desktop lives on 7.
<garshol> fyi.
<spreco> nothing happens...
<garshol> what's the issue exactly?
<garshol> same as before?
<spreco> ya
<spreco> installed nautilus
<garshol> good.
<spreco> purged caja
<garshol> set it as default in system settings / default apps.
<spreco> so - how di i integrate nautilus the way caja was integrated?
<spreco> so kind, thank you
<garshol> that's the integration. set as default.
<spreco> hm
<spreco> i can't or i doesn't work
<garshol> oh?
<garshol> what's not working?
<garshol> spreco: what's not working?
<garshol> you could go to control center, and prefered applications towards the bottom.
<spreco> ya, this is what isn't working, i restarted the system tryin it again
<garshol> k
<spreco> nautilus isn't showd in filemanager
<spreco> shown
<garshol> weird.
<garshol> xdg-mime default nautilus.desktop inode/directory application/x-gnome-saved-search
<garshol> sets it as default
<spreco> thanks for ur affort
<garshol> np
<spreco> but i'll install new, i guess i'll get another ssd so it's "necessary anyways" *cough* ^^
<garshol> spreco: try this though: http://askubuntu.com/a/234532
<garshol> lol
<spreco> till that point i may handle it like i do it right now
<garshol> it's always necessary. =)
<spreco> ok, firefox doesn't like me, too
<spreco> yaa, i guess i will defintively install new ^^
<spreco> thank you and cya :)
<garshol> bye
<A_QQ> Does anybody know, how to solve this problem:
<A_QQ> mate-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()
<nomic> sigserv .. sounds low level .. what are you running this from -- the shell
<nomic> where is the message from
<nomic> what did you do to the panel
<nomic> have you googled the errror message :) ... there is ubuntu forums / mate forums
<nomic> this place isn't always  that busy
<nomic> obscure problem
<A_QQ> nomic, this message comes directly after booting system.. in problem window..
<A_QQ> I try to google it
<nomic> does it stop your panel from working
<nomic> 'sigserv' is low level
<A_QQ> nomic, perfect system know only ONE level:BRILIANT-RUNNING-LEVEL
<A_QQ> nothing is wrong
<A_QQ> everything is OK
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-01
<danny_> hello
<ouroumov> yo danny_
<danny_> hello ouroururourururmov
<danny_> I just found this thing, what is it used for usually?
<ouroumov> What thing, the chatroom?
<danny_> Yeah, irc chat I think its called, I'm using hexchat
<ouroumov> Well the reason HexChat is installed is mostly for support
<ouroumov> If some new user want help but don't wanna register on the forum or don't have time to wait for an answer through the forum
<danny_> Thats nice
<danny_> I like that
<danny_> I have many problems too, but they can wait
<danny_> I must sleep
<danny_> thank you
<ouroumov> good night ~
<manish_> hi
<manish_> i am having problem
<manish_> when my system gets boots up
<manish_> hey
<manish_> please help me
<manish_> hello
<manish_> please help
<mate|93449> HI anyone know how I can find the remote desktop preferences - I can't access the desktop and there's no link in the preferences
<mate|93449> I'm trying to access on pi through vnc
<pavlushka> mate|93449: I used Remmina for that purpose, and used sftpd for quicki
<mate|39609> Hi. Can someone help me with a remote desktop issue?
<mate|39609> Hi. Is anyone here?
<mate|39609> Thanks for all the no help . Deleting OS
<az> <mate|39609> Hi. Is anyone here?
<az> <mate|39609> Thanks for all the no help . Deleting OS
<az> lol
<az> in less than 5 minutes
<ericb2> hello
<mate|76665> Hi. I am unable to locate the desktop sharing - remote desktop section in preferences. Any one know where it is?
<mate|76665> I have asked this question here a few times but no one cares. I guess this is not a real IRC
<ericb2> Hello, I'm using rasberry pi3+ with mate and I got some feedback to provide. Is it the best place or shall i join another channel... ?
<hibrido> ola
<hibrido> donde esta el buscador de ubuntu mate?
<hibrido> el centro de sofware para ser mas esactos
<hibrido> no contesta nadie?
<teward> ericb2: you can make feedback here, but it would probably be better suited for the community site - https://ubuntu-mate.community/ - under thoughts and feedback
<teward> (in my opinion, note I"m not affiliated with the MATE team :)
<ericb2> teward, in fact, I'm developer, and I'm testing several things, like the recent brand new built OOo4Kids running perfectly on RPi3+
<teward> ericb2: note i'm not affiliated with the MATE team ;)
<ericb2> this is a light version of OpenOffice.org I forked some time ago. Say half size as install set, no jaythelinuxguyva at all (python only), and faster
 * teward doesn't triage your feedback
 * ericb2 noted 
<ericb2> jaythelinuxguy, sorry, completion striked :-)
<ericb2> I wanted to write no java
<mate|93449> Still hoping for a response of some kind to my question. All I got was  a nasty remark. I've only been asking for a few hours.
<mate|93449> This is the most hopeless IRC I've ever joined. It's supposed to be a place where questions specific to Mate can be asked.
<mate|93449> Booo hisss. Mate sux.
<mate|93449> see ya . Thanls fpr nothing
<pgoetz> Just installed Ubuntu Mate 16.04 on a Lenovo Z575 laptop.  Everything was fine until I ran apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, and now I just get a black screen.  Anyone run into this?
<pgoetz> Never mind.  Just booted Arch to see what
<pgoetz> what's going on and one of the CPU cores apears to be malfunctioning.
<lr084> hallo
<lr084> ik ben nieuw met linux
<lr084> ik wil een programa instaleren krijg het niet voor elkaar
<nomic> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sean_> hello room
<sean_> posting question : where to get -O pepper-flash-v20.0.0.228-r1.tar.xz
<sean_> is flash even available for raspberry pi 3
<sean_> ??
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Flash isnt available for ARM.
<sean_> is there somthing I could try ?
<sean_> gnash is too old and pepperflash download is unavailable
<sean_> so i am guessing there are no other alternatives at all ?
<sean_> I understand that flash is a dying technology and everyone is moving to html 5
<sean_> but I need to access flash for older websites
<sean_> anyway if anyone has a suggestion I will leave this open for a bit
<bekks> There is no flash for ARM.
<bekks> Nothing you can try.
<sean_> I understand what you mean
<sean_> ok I will look into this further , if I find an alternative I will post it
<sean_> the reason I say this is because I am able to open and run .flv files on my raspberry pi3
<sean_> not sure about .swf files
<sean_> thank you bekks
<sixwheeledbeast> Flash being closed source is an issue, you can't just build it.
<sean_> true .. because flash is no longer developing for Linux
<sean_> and it was possible just 2 years ago on OLDER models of the raspberry with an ARM processor to run flash
<sixwheeledbeast> Any flash working for ARM will be well out of date
<sean_> what video players do you guys use?
<sean_> I use smplayer which is the front end for Mplayer2
<rahtgaz> sean_: this arm processor is running where?
<bekks> sean_: There never was a recent flash version for ARM, regardless of Linux or not.
<sean_> Raspberry Pi 3 is what I have
<rahtgaz> sean_: because i'm thinking a minimal linux installation on a VM is perhaps your best bet
<rahtgaz> oh, tough :(
<sean_> it has an ARMh
<rahtgaz> yes, but not an option to run a VM on
<sean_> let me see if I can open up my processor settings
<sixwheeledbeast> sean_: Tried Lightspark?
<sean_> CPU: 4× ARM Cortex-A53, 1.2GHz
<sean_> lightspark ??
<sean_> can I install it via apt-get ?
<sean_> or do I need a .deb file to intall it
<rahtgaz> check it, mate
<sixwheeledbeast> possibly it's a open source flash player https://lightspark.github.io/
<rahtgaz> anyways, there's a build on the repos
<sean_> ok thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> sean_: apt-get install lightspark browser-plugin-lightspark
<sean_> the raspberry pi3 that I am using I placed a watered down version of Ubuntu-mate 16.04
<sean_> apparently a smaller version had to be made for the raspberry
<sixwheeledbeast> i imagine it only has less default packages and packaged for arm
<sean_> I am installing lightspark now
<sean_> through terminal
<sean_> I will reboot the system and log back in here
<sean_> what is the best way to test it ?
<sean_> before I do
<sean_> BRB
<sixwheeledbeast> I doubt a reboot will be required
<sean_> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/tutorial-flash-player-for-chromium-and-firefox/3598
<sean_> that is the link I had used
<sean_> BRB
<ericb2> sixwheeledbeast, I'm not sure it will be the solution, but apt-get install gnash seems to work on Mate (RPI3+ there)
<ericb2> sixwheeledbeast, isn't it a flash like ( /me not a specialist, sorry)
<ericb2> btw; I just compiled OOo4kids on armhf  ... will build some .deb soon
<sixwheeledbeast> no idea, I don't have flash installed on anything myself. gnash or lightspark seem to be two suggestions for RPi, apparently gnash didn't work.
<sean_> lightspark cannot open .swf files
<sean_> I just installed it
<sean_> not sure about .flv files
<sean_> armhf is an architecture used mostly in mobile devices and netbooks. Its more common name is ARM
<sean_> so my question is this ... how do netbooks play flash in the browsers
<sean_> most advertising from ad-choice is flash based
<sean_> and I am sure that they figured out a way to bombard us with flash based ads
<sean_> those with mobile devices and netbooks anyway
<sixwheeledbeast> HTML5 video is very common now.
<sean_> yes it is ... I just hope it turns into a good thing
<sixwheeledbeast> I believe the plugin is for firefox have you tried that?
<sixwheeledbeast> also https://github.com/lightspark/lightspark/wiki/Debugging-tools
<sixwheeledbeast> failing that they have a #lightspark channel on freenode.
<sean_> in firefox browser after installing Lightspark I opened the webpage ... joecartoon.com
<allen__> does Ubuntu Mate work on first generation Raspberry Pi?
<sean_> allen .... raspberry pi has a custom image of Ubuntu-mate
<sean_> you cannot run the standard one
<sean_> I am using Ubuntu-mate 16.04
<sean_> the image file is 3.9 gigs
<allen__> At the Ubuntu Mate site there's a link for "Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS for Raspberry Pi 2 and 3 systems." But I'm wondering if it would also work on first generation, or if another image exists which would
<sean_> compressed in archive I think it is 1.8 gigs
<sean_> allen ... you could try version 15.
<sean_> the image is a bit smaller
<sean_> i have tried both on my raspberry 3
<sean_> you will need an sdcard of 32 gigs
<allen__> I know but will it work on Raspberry 1?
<allen__> I don't have 2 or 3
<sean_> allen do you have the raspberry zero ?
<sixwheeledbeast> It will be listed as RPi 2 and 3 for a reason
<sean_> yes because I think Allen's pi would not have enough memory
<sean_> even if it does install... i think it would not work properly
<sean_> the raspberry pi2 and 3 have twice the ram
<sean_> even though it is still a small amount
<sean_> 512 mg
<sean_> for a quad 4 processor
<sean_> brb
<sixwheeledbeast> exactly, anyway joecartoon wfm and don't have flash
<ali1234> ubuntu will not run on a raspberry pi 1 or zero. not any kind of ubuntu
<sean_> 6wheel what os do you have ?
<sean_> are you running strickly Linux ?
<sean_> or virtually in windows
<sixwheeledbeast> ubuntu-mate yes
<sean_> well gonna go for now .. thanks everyone for the help
<ericb2> bye
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-02
<acool> hi
<kintsugi> Popular channel, not much talking. :p
<kintsugi> At least, never when I'm in here.
<gera_> how can i accelerate the boot of the MATE
<gera_> cpu dualcore 2x1,66 2gram
<Putz3000> Anyone else keep getting webkit crash errors in 16.04? Is there a fix? Is it app driven?
<rego> buenos dias alguien me puede ayudar  tengo problemas con  ubuntu 16 en mac ppc g5, gracias
<rego> no tengo sonido : salida torpes
<rego> no reconoce 2 monitor television samsung es de  32" y me la pone  de  7" no se  ve bien
<TheSilentLink> hello is it normal that then I press shutdown I doesn't do it straight away, but instead the panels go white and then about 15secs later the splash screen appears?
<SuperEngineer> I think not. What do you mean by "press shutdown", a physical button or thing to click screen?
<TheSilentLink> SuperEngineer:the shutdown button at the top right
<TheSilentLink> SuperEngineer: the theme disappears and then 10-30secs later the splash screen appears
<SuperEngineer> hmmm... doesn't sound right.   UM does occasionally go to Ubuntu Mate with 'progress dots'; then eventually shuts down cleanly
<SuperEngineer> Never bothered to look behind it though as it always manages a clean shutdown when it finishes doing whatever it it doing
<SuperEngineer> [closing a process is my assumption as no disk activity sshown on my pc]
<rego> buenos dias alguien me puede ayudar  tengo problemas con  ubuntu 16 en mac ppc g5, gracias
<rego> no tengo sonido : salida torpes
<rego> <rego> no reconoce 2 monitor television samsung es de  32" y me la pone  de  7" no se  ve bien
<red> hello
<Guest22289> hello
<Akuli> Hello Guest22289
<Guest22289> I am new to linux.. and I've just installed mate os
<Guest22289> I am using Dell XPS L502x machine
<Guest22289> which has intel processor and Nvidia GPU
<Guest22289> The one with optimus technology
<Guest22289> So.. my question is which GPU driver I need to install
<Akuli> take a screenshot of the choices you have with the screenshot tool in the menu
<Akuli> you can post it to pasteboard.co and give us a link to it
<Guest22289> sorry..but where do I find choices for drivers??
<Akuli> i think there's a thing called software and updates in the menu
<Guest22289> okay, I found that menu
<Guest22289> Got the list of drivers
<Akuli> There should also be a screenshot tool
<Guest22289> I uploaded the screenshot
<Guest22289> here is the link
<Guest22289> http://pasteboard.co/27cxolov.png
<Akuli> For your nvidia card i recommend using the one you have now, or the first one if it doesn't work
<Akuli> if you want to use your other device (i have no idea what it is), just change its driver to the first one also
<Guest22289> Okay
<ubuntu-mate> -mate
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<Akuli> Hi ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> i'm testing ubuntu mate 16.10 on acer aspire switch 11
<ubuntu-mate> wifi doesn't works
<ubuntu-mate> all other works well
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, open software and updates from the menu, go to drivers tab, enable the driver
<ubuntu-mate> there are no driver for rtl8723bs
<Akuli> In that case you can search for one on google
<Akuli> if it doesn't work you can buy a usb wifi adapter
<TheSilentLink> SuperEngineer: here I recored a vid showing it: https://youtu.be/X6SIgu92bDo
<DaylightDandy> Hello all ! Is there a recommended way to fix the wired network/NetworkManager bug on Ubuntu MATE 16.04 that prevents the local connection from working properly ? I have tried diabling IPv6 in sysctl.conf and NetworkManager, setting a static IP etc to no avail. Thanks for your help.
<Akuli> DaylightDandy, sure. use 14.04 and your network manager won't have any bugs :)
<DaylightDandy> Akuli, haha, yeah well OK
<DaylightDandy> :)
<DaylightDandy> Thing is I remember fixing it on a previous 16.04 install and I can't fix it again
<Akuli> i wonder if you could install an alternative network manager on ubuntu
<Akuli> seems like you can
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install wicd
<DaylightDandy> I'll try that. I'm contemplating using my smartphone to tether an Internet connection to my PC to be able to update.
<Akuli> you don't need to update anything if you don't use an internet connection
<DaylightDandy> Oh, yeah, I meant as a workaround/fix unrelated to your suggestion :)
<DaylightDandy> Sorry
<Akuli> no problem
<DaylightDandy> Is that bug really that prevalent on 16.04 ? I heard of it before upgrading but it happened on three different installs so far.
<Akuli> all with different network cards, and just a wired connection?
<Akuli> thats weird
<Akuli> i recommend staying in 14.04 until 2019, which is when support for it will be dropped
<Akuli> so far i've seen many bugs and other problems in 16.04, and i'm not going to upgrade :)
<DaylightDandy> Yeah, all different PCs. Same chipset on two of them though. And same ISP modem/router which I suspect to be one of the cause of the problem. IPv6 and all.
<DaylightDandy> Yeah, I waited a bit before upgrading. Install/setup is a pain but it runs well after updating.
<Akuli> and 14.04 just worked out of the box with no problems?
<DaylightDandy> Yeah
<DaylightDandy> Never had that issue once on 14.04
<DaylightDandy> Same hardware/environment
<Akuli> maybe we could check the network manager version somehow
<DaylightDandy> I thought about upgrading it manually via a deb package, but it feels clunky and like we're back in 1998 fixing network connections and all :D
<Akuli> i'd probably try wicd
<Akuli> i've never used it on ubuntu, but it should work just fine
<DaylightDandy> Yeah, that was a good idea, I'll try that.
<DaylightDandy> I tried messing with /etc/network/interfaces etc
<Akuli> i think that just sets things up on startup
<Akuli> by default it contains nothing but comments and these two lines http://dpaste.com/3YBF8C6 and you probably don't need anything else
<DaylightDandy> That's right, but someone suggested somewhere to add eno1 (previously eth0) to it with dhcp option to set it up without NetworkManager
<DaylightDandy> But that was a mess
<DaylightDandy> I'm pretty sure that it's something related to IPv6 but I don't know what.
<mgray> Hi there.
<TheSilentLink> hi
<TheSilentLink> Anyone one know if the panels going white and the delay normal? Here is a video showing it: https://youtu.be/X6SIgu92bDo
<Akuli> yes it is, but your delay is longer than it should be
<TheSilentLink> Akuli: o ok is there anyway to fix that?
<Akuli> i don't know
<TheSilentLink> Akuli: also is a difference between the windows managers?
<Akuli> i'm not actually sure whats happening in the panel whitening thing, i guess the theme switches back to a default light one for some reason
<TheSilentLink> Akuli: yea seems a bit weird lol
<ericb2> wow I just figured out I can see youtube video with the Pi3+ + Firefox ...
<ericb2> anybody knows how to calibrate the temperature sensor shipped with the pi3+ (B review) ?
<ericb2> the one we can read the content in /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
<ericb2> I firstly supposed it was something like temperature in °F , but maybe not
<ericb2> other question : does someone have a link pointing the cooler / radiator we can use with this board ? TIA
<ericb2> Got one : https://www.element14.com/community/community/raspberry-pi/raspberrypi_projects/blog/2016/03/03/raspberry-pi-3-cooling-heat-sink-ideas
 * ericb2 promises to stop spamming ;-)
<Guest26615> Hello
<fifty-sevenC> Good morning
<Neonumbreon> Hellooo.
<Neonumbreon> May I ask a noobish question
<eonumbreon> What is the underlying difference between the Mint MATE and Ubuntu MATE projects, except the fact one is Ubuntu and the other is Mint retrospectively?
<fifty-sevenC> Ubuntu Mate is just ubuntu.
<eonumbreon> So there is no other difference in usability?
<fifty-sevenC> LMDE is mint which is frankendebian
<fifty-sevenC> I'm not sure. They are both Mate.
<fifty-sevenC> But Mate originally was a fork from Mint I believe
<fifty-sevenC> I might be wrong on the history however
<eonumbreon> fifty-sevenC awesome. Thank you. Trying to decide whether to use Mint or Ubuntu MATE
<fifty-sevenC> I would just use Ubuntu Mate. Or Debian with Mate as your DE, or Fedora with Mint as your DE.
<fifty-sevenC> Just avoid Mint. It has a sketchy history regarding updates and security
<eonumbreon> okay. I would use fedora, I prefer dnf to apt, but... the lack of easily installable propietary Nvidia drivers scares me.
<eonumbreon> Might be cause I am used to using a laptop with an optimus nvidia gtx630m gpu
<fifty-sevenC> Hybrid graphics?
<eonumbreon> Yep
<fifty-sevenC> That will be a sticky point
<eonumbreon> The target machine currently should be fine though.
<fifty-sevenC> Hybrid graphics in linux sucks.
<fifty-sevenC> Ok
<fifty-sevenC> Glad I could help
<eonumbreon> This machine I want to use is a C2Q QC7300 with an Nvidia 9300GS. And thanks a lot! I appreciate it :')
<renoif> any can help me?
<renoif> my sound cant be detected
<fifty-sevenC> Wonder if there is a way to modify hexchat so people who leave the room are dimmed.
<fifty-sevenC> So like I don't have to search a bunch of yellow on white background to see if I should respond
<Akuli> fifty-sevenC, just start typing someone's name and hit tab
<Akuli> it won't autocomplete if there's nobody with a nick like that
<vampirodx> hi
<vampirodx> hola
<fifty-sevenC> Morning
<u0_a198> testing...
<u0_a198> does this work?
<u0_a198> (trying to config irssi)
<u0_a198>  
<u0_a198> yes this works. sorry for the spam, been trying to do this all day! finally sorted it
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> can someone help me with installation_
<heath> does an one know how to change the text color in terminal
<Akuli> yes
<heath> hey there
<Akuli> which color do you want to make it, or do you just want to make the prompt that ends with $ green
<heath> i would like the text to be green
<Akuli> heath, open your .bashrc in a text editor and remove the # from the beginning of the line that says force_color_prompt=yes
<Akuli> there's more code for setting the colors about 30 lines below it, feel free to customize that too
<heath> is that for the terminal in Ubuntu-mate?
<Akuli> yes, and all other ways to run bash
<Akuli> or do like i do, add this to the end of your .bashrc http://dpaste.com/3007YEA
<heath> where is the .bashrt. I very new to linux
<Akuli> its a file
<heath> .bashrc*
<Akuli> right
<heath> ok
<Akuli> it runs every time you open up the terminal
<Akuli> so if you add `echo hello` there the terminal will say hello every time you open it
<Akuli> If you're new to these things you probably want to edit it the GUI way :) run this: pluma .bashrc
<Akuli> a text editing window will pop up, you can use it
<heath> would like to learn the terminal
<Akuli> then you can use an editor that runs entirely on the terminal, ubuntu comes with nano
<Akuli> nano .bashrc
<heath> ver good got it
<Akuli> if you do it the nano way you can simply save and exit with Ctrl+X
<Akuli> nano is really easy to use
<heath> once I do that exit?
<Akuli> Ctrl+X should save and exit out of nano
<Akuli> to see the changes you can reopen the terminal
<heath> yeah my name and location is green but the text I type isn't green
<Akuli> you want that green also?
<heath> yeah or any other color
<Akuli> something like PS1="\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \w $ "
<Akuli> add that to the end of the file
<Akuli> there's other colors you can try instead of 32 also
<Akuli> 32 is green, 31 is red
<heath> yeah I found that is in the if statment where "color_prompt"= yes
<Akuli> oh that thing
<Akuli> if you want to make the whole thing green just add to the end instead
<Akuli> or
<Akuli> right-clich terminal, profiles, profile settings
<Mate-Desktop> hello, its last option that I have.. is there anyway i could successfully install mate desktop on ubuntu 16.04
<Mate-Desktop> ?
<sathe_001> hello
<adalwin> i love ubuntu mate, even though since 16.04, the virtual box drivers are not loading anymore :) so i am still using 15.10 right now.
<sathe_001> this is the first time i am using ubuntu mate
<sathe_001> have you done any project using ubuntu mate?
<adalwin> this is still running in a vm, but yeah. i really like it.
<sathe_001> need some ideas
<adalwin> and there he went
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-03
<ubuntu-mate> -ho eskimo
<dnull> hi
<Guest73439> hhhh
<Guest73439> wo
<Guest73439> fuck
<ubuntu-mate> hello.can someone help me installing ubuntu mate on my laptop please?
<ubuntu-mate> i get stuck at instalation type.i cant click instal now button
<eonumbreon> Have you selected an option? Or has it hung? (iirc if you press ALT + F1 it should change to a terminal. I think it is ALT + F6 or F8 to return to xorg).
<SCHAAP137> hm, strange, i have Plank autostarting now in my session, but I can't seem to find why
<SCHAAP137> it's not in my autostart list
<SCHAAP137> was switching/playing around with panel presets in Mate Tweak, switched to the 'Cupertino' style for a moment, it started the Plank dock
<SCHAAP137> quit it, switched back
<SCHAAP137> but now on the session start, it still starts Plank
<SCHAAP137> where could it be called from?
<puru> hi i am new to ubuntu mate and i have installed idle for python  from terminal and now i am unable to open its 'configure idle" window.
<puru> when i try to run it from terminal i found the error as :  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-tk/Tkinter.py", line 1540, in __call__
<puru>     return self.func(*args)
<puru>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/idlelib/EditorWindow.py", line 543, in config_dialog
<puru>     configDialog.ConfigDialog(self.top,'Settings')
<puru>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/idlelib/configDialog.py", line 72, in __init__
<puru>     self.LoadConfigs()
<puru>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/idlelib/configDialog.py", line 1103, in LoadConfigs
<puru>     self.LoadFontCfg()
<puru>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/idlelib/configDialog.py", line 1005, in LoadFontCfg
<puru>     self.SetFontSample()
<puru>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/idlelib/configDialog.py", line 883, in SetFontSample
<puru>     self.labelFontSample.config(font=newFont)
<puru>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-tk/Tkinter.py", line 1329, in configure
<puru>     return self._configure('configure', cnf, kw)
<puru>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-tk/Tkinter.py", line 1320, in _configure
<puru>     self.tk.call(_flatten((self._w, cmd)) + self._options(cnf))
<puru> TclError: expected integer but got ""
<puru> can somebody help me
<piusbnsl_> puru i think u should ask for this in ubuntu channel, maybe somebody there can help u
<latitude> i need some help setting up a VPN
<pepe> hi, i am new to ubuntu mate but I have been using other linux distros for a long time. I am testing this to see if I can install Ubuntu mate on non experienced users and im strying to see if i can get through without using terminal ever. so far so good. but today I ran a software update and was given the option to upgrade to LTS shouldwhen im on 15.10 whould I be moving around from lts to normal and ack or should I just wait for the normal releases?
<pepe> thatnk you
<latitude> Does anyone know how to setup a VPN
<az_> how can I configure smaller fonts in generall?
<az_> I installed today mate but fonts are so big
<jordi_> hello?
<Akuli> hello jordi_
<jordi_> how are you?
<Akuli> im fine
<jordi_> this is the first time I install Ubuntu
<jordi_> what is this chat for?
<EonUmbreon> jordi_ it is support and help for the Ubuntu MATE "spin" of the Ubuntu Operating System
<jordi_> ok thanks
<EonUmbreon> For general ubuntu, call the command "/join ubuntu" w/o quotes
<EonUmbreon> :-)
<jordi_> ty
<Akuli> well
<EonUmbreon> No worries :)
<Akuli> we often help here with problems that are not just ubuntu mate or ubuntu issues
<EonUmbreon> Yup :). I think they were wondering what the difference between #ubuntu and #ubuntu-mate is, but yes, your description is better
<x_> hello, someone bored wants help me to install broadcom dkms? not from 0, i have been trying for a while and im experiencing some errors
<bekks> Maybe ask your actual question then?
<x_> ok, i have two errors during installation
<Akuli> was the driver section in software and updates not enough?
<x_> i started there
<x_> ERROR: Cannot create report: [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/crash/broadcom-sta-dkms.0.crash'
<x_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.2.0-41-generic (x86_64)
<x_> Consult /var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build/make.log for more information.
<x_> thats what i can read when instalation finished
<x_> system is updated just 5m. ago
<bekks> So did you consult the lokg named?
<bekks> *log
<x_> yes, but i didnt get it
<bekks> So pastebin the entire log.
<x_> if you want to read...
<x_> DKMS make.log for broadcom-sta-6.30.223.248 for kernel 4.2.0-41-generic (x86_64)
<x_> Sun Jul  3 19:32:15 BST 2016
<x_> Wireless Extension is the only possible API for this kernel version
<x_> Using Wireless Extension API
<x_> KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/4.2.0-41-generic/build M=`pwd`
<x_> make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.2.0-41-generic'
<x_> CFG80211 API is prefered for this kernel version
<x_> Using CFG80211 API
<x_> Kernel architecture is X86_64
<bekks> Ignore set.
<x_>   LD      /var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build/built-in.o
<x_>   CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build/src/shared/linux_osl.o
<x_>   CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o
<bekks> I told you to pastebin, to to spam the channel.
<x_>   CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build/src/wl/sys/wl_iw.o
<x_>   CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.o
<x_>     cfg80211_disconnected(ndev, 0, NULL, 0, GFP_KERNEL);
<x_>     ^
<x_> In file included from /var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.c:33:0:
<bekks> *not to
<x_> include/net/cfg80211.h:4584:6: note: declared here
<x_>  void cfg80211_disconnected(struct net_device *dev, u16 reason,
<x_>       ^
<x_> scripts/Makefile.build:258: recipe for target '/var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.o' failed
<x_> make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.o] Error 1
<x_> Makefile:1398: recipe for target '_module_/var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build' failed
<Akuli> he cannot stop now, he just copy-pasted it all there
<x_> make[1]: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248/build] Error 2
<x_> make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.2.0-41-generic'
<x_> Makefile:158: recipe for target 'all' failed
<x_> make: *** [all] Error 2
<bekks> Thats why I set him on ignore.
<Akuli> x_, have you used a pastebin before?
<Akuli> nc termbin.com 9999 < /path/to/your/log
<x_> no, i dont... also english its not mi first lenguage so im sorry if i disturb you im just asking for help...
<Akuli> no problem :)
<Akuli> we just don't like people copy-pasting more than 3 lines at a time
<Akuli> run this: nc termbin.com 9999 < /path/to/your/log
<x_> you mean at my terminal?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> but why exactly was the driver section in software and updates not enough
<x_> http://termbin.com/5d92
<Akuli> bekks, you can stop ignoring him now
<bekks> Already did it.
<x_> i dont know is just not working, it get stuck in aplying changes
<Akuli> x_, it takes a while sometimes. how long did you wait?
<x_> dont know exactly, i wasnt paying atencion....like 20m? if you want i could try again and if that doesnt work i will ask again
<Akuli> i'd be interested to know which commands the driver installer is running
<x_> how can i tell you that
<Akuli> i dont know
<Akuli> maybe you want to install broadcom-sta-dkms with apt-get?
<Akuli> i think there should be an installer package that selects the right driver automatically
<x_> ok, i uninstall this one and try
<Akuli> i dont think you can uninstall stuff just you're trying to compile yourself like that
<Akuli> but wait
<Akuli> dont install anything yet
<x_> i mean remove the package
<x_> ok
<Akuli> sure, do that if you're installing that with apt-get
<Akuli> just doesn't seem like that with makefiles and compiling all the c code
<x_> im instaling with gdebi
<x_> but i can try with apt-get
<Akuli> x_, copy-paste to terminal: lspci | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> x_, you can't install .deb packages with apt-get
<Akuli> unless you're creative with moving them to its cache :)
<x_> http://termbin.com/wpme
<x_> dont think so :) just a noob...
<Akuli> bekks, what do you think
<Akuli> is firmware-b43-installer what x_ is looking for
<bekks> I am wondering why x_ is trying to use the STA driver at all.
<Akuli> i'll trust apt-cache then
<Akuli> x_, run this: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<x_> ok i reach this point before
<x_> now is asking me to introduce the ubuntu mate cd
<x_> but it IS inside
<bekks> Fix your package sources.
<Akuli> x_, do you have a wired ethernet
<bekks> Disable the cd source and use the online repos instead.
<Akuli> i think the cd source is disabled by default
<Akuli> maybe he wants to enable it if he cannot connect to the internet
<x_> yes i do have ethernet conection
<Akuli> on the computer with the wifi issue right now?
<x_> yes
<Akuli> then you want to do what bekks suggested
<Akuli> x_, run 'gksudo pluma /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Akuli> without '
<bekks> Whats "pluma"? :)
<Akuli> i thought he might not be familiar with nano
<x_> done
<x_> should i pastebin this?
<Akuli> you can if you want to
<Akuli> in another terminal: nc termbin.com 9999 < /etc/apt/sources.list
<x_> http://termbin.com/l1bc
<Akuli> add  a # to the beginning of the first line and save it
<Akuli> then run `sudo apt-get update` and try to install the driver again
<bekks> x_: Then run: sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade
<bekks> It will give you anew kernel, for sure.
<Akuli> i dont think thats what he wants
<bekks> He does.
<Akuli> how would a new kernel help with a broadcom nonfree driver
<bekks> He wants an up to date system for installing new software, like drivers, etc.
<Akuli> how about fixing the driver first, then the rest of the maintenance
<bekks> For fixing the driver, you need up to date packages.
<Akuli> isn't 15.10 still supported
<x_> well update is done
<x_> should i go with upgrade?
<bekks> Yes.
<Akuli> depends on which one of us you trust more
<bekks> Depends on facts, not on trust.
<Akuli> if the firmware package has proper dependencies then other packages will be upgraded as needed when installing it
<x_> i tried to install before upgrade and give me back same two mistakes
<x_> trying upgrade...
<bekks> The firmware package above does not install the STA package at all.
<Akuli> you shouldn't be installing from your .deb
<bekks> So the errors cannot be the same.
<x_> oook
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<x_> apparently no mistakes
<Akuli> reboot and see if it works
<x_> now trying in additional drivers
<x_> ok
<Akuli> you dont need tha
<Akuli> t
<Akuli> bekks, there you go
<Akuli> the firmware package installed without a fancy apt full-upgrade :)
<x_> nope...
<x_> akuli, bekks, any other idea?
<Akuli> it should have worked
<Akuli> the package's description says its compatible with your card
<Akuli> you're sure there's no wireless networks available if you click the network icon?
<x_> is not even wireless option...
<Akuli> in that case i dont know why it didn't work
<Akuli> did you get any errors when installing the package with apt-get?
<x_> could it be a system problem? it reports something to me but i didnt get it importance cause was something about showing the welcome screen or something like that
<x_> no errors at all the last time
<x_> anyway thank you soo much for your help people...i think i will have to try another distro or something...
<bekks> Just pastebin "sudo lspci -k" first.
<bekks> And from your former pastebin, I can see a RTL8111 wifi only, no Broadcom.
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> somehow i was sure there was a broadcom there :D
<Akuli> this one http://termbin.com/wpme
<Akuli> "02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY"
<x_> how i pastebin that
<Akuli> this works for any command: yourcommand | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> in this case: sudo lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999
<x_> http://termbin.com/u1i7
<x_> thanks akuli
<bekks> Why do you want to use the broadcom wifi when you have the RTL wifi up and running?
<x_> running? there is no wifi here i can tell you that for sure...
<bekks> 4 lines under your "02:00.0 ...", there is a running RTL8111 with a r8169 driver.
<x_> i dont know what to say you but i think i need anyway the broadcom to have wifi
<x_> i remember to install the drivers in ubuntu but it wasnt this difficult...
<bekks> Why do you think you need a broadcom to get wifi, when having a Realtek giving you wifi already?
<x_> ...cause i have not
<bekks> You pastebin tells something different.
<x_> really dont know what to say, but i have not i pretty sure...
<bekks> Pastebin "sudo iwconfig" please.
<x_> pastebin is not working
<Akuli> does it say the program is not installed
<Akuli> if it does then install it
<x_> anyway its saying me "no wireless extensions"
<x_> Use netcat
<bekks> sudo iwconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<x_> i catch it the last time but it doesnt work
<x_> could i paste just 3 lines?
<x_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<x_> enp3s0    no wireless extensions.
<x_> Use netcat.
<x_> thats the result
<Akuli> the use netcat thing is from termbin.com
<Akuli> if you like to copy-paste try dpaste.com instead of termbin
<x_> ok
<x_> but as you can see there is no wireless here
<mate|gall> Hi
<bekks> x_: So pastebing the entire output of "dmesg" then.
<bekks> -g
<x_> http://termbin.com/9h0l
<bekks> [   56.526042] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down
<bekks> thats your wifi adapter.
<x_> so what does it means?
<bekks> That you have a working wifi interface that just needs to be configured.
<x_> how can i configure it?
<x_> im trying to do ifconfig and iwconfig  to enp3s0 and is not working... interface doesnt support scanning
<bekks> So dont scan, but just configure the interface with your known wifi parameters.
<x_> i have no idea...
<fucard0> is there documentation available for Ubuntu-mate 14.04? Trying to set it up for remote administration
<david__> hola
<david__> alguien sabe como instalar playOneLinux en ubuntu mate
<fucard0> help
<fucard0> quit
<fucard0> exit
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-26
<d3x_> yo sup people
<tibblej> charlotte?
<cstaffords> Hello?
<cstaffords> Who is online? I am really new to Ubuntu MATE, and I could use some help.
<cstaffords> @cikal, are you still online? I could use your help.
<cikal> hi community.. today i has try install mate on my old machine "hp compaq presario c500", i get trouble with wifi.
<cikal> yes @cstaffords
<cstaffords> I guess you're new too?
<cikal> :)
<cstaffords> I just started with ubuntu MATE for the first time a few days ago.
<cstaffords> Dop you know how to run OpenJDK?
<cikal> i choose migrate from windows, and try some linux distro. last day im start with lubuntu, and today try mate
<cstaffords> Mate or Ubuntu MATE?
<cikal> Ubuntu Mate
<cstaffords> So, are you trying to put it on to put ubuntu mate on your compaq, or replace windows or ordinary ubuntu with ubuntu mate?
<cikal> great question, i has wipe windows and replace it with linux. today im try to using ubuntu mate, but stuck on inet connection. my wifi has no detect
<cstaffords> reboot it. Thats what i did, because i installed it on my raspberry pi, and I had the same problem. i rebooted it, and here I am.
<cikal> thanks, i'll try it.
<cstaffords> :)
<cikal> what raspberry pi version you have?
<cstaffords> RPi 3 Model B
<cikal> new version
<cstaffords> newset
<cstaffords> *Newest
<cikal> :)
<cstaffords> :)
<cikal> thanks for the tips, i must restart this old machine. i'll be back soon.. :)
<cstaffords> ok
<sixwheeledbeast^> do you have OpenJDK installed?
<cstaffords> yes
<cikal_> @cstaffords i has restart it, but 0 result.. :(
<cstaffords> ohhhh. is wifi on?
<cikal_> no
<cikal_> event i pressed the button, notting happen..
<cstaffords> hmmm. Press. "Print Screen" and upload the screenshot to Cubeupload.com then, send me the image. I am (Somewhat) good with computers.
<sixwheeledbeast^> Some laptops can have proprietary drivers for wifi and can be awkward. do you know what model you have?
<sixwheeledbeast^> b43-installer for broadcom was the one I needed for my Dell
<cikal_> i has try it using b43-fwcutter but no result
<sixwheeledbeast^> did you run the installer too?
<KTrad> is it a broadcom chipset?
<sixwheeledbeast^> A quick search says BCM4311 can you confirm?
<cikal_> yes, i'll try it
<cikal_> my connection going poor
<cikal_> sorry for late repply..:)
<sixwheeledbeast^> Should be a simple  sudo apt-get update && apt-get install firmware-b43-installer  then run though the installer to setup.
<cikal> still stuck on wifi
<cikal> hard to fix it
<sixwheeledbeast^> cikal: Failing that you could try ndiswrapper. Although b43 should be fine, I would say you need to remove the default installed drivers before running the b43 installer.
<Jack_Sparrow__> I thought it was cutter something to get those going
<Jack_Sparrow__> fw=
<Jack_Sparrow__> b43-fwcutter
<Menzador> And by remove, we mean [ sudo modprobe -r $NECESSARY_DRIVERS ]
<endergamer2001> :join
<endergamer2001> salut
<endergamer2001> ca ca
<sixwheeledbeast^> fwcutter was installed already if I read correctly
<ouroumov> !fr | endergamer2001
<ubottu> endergamer2001: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sixwheeledbeast^> I have switched a few odd laptops over to UbuntuMATE, all Broadcom. To get it to work I normally have to remove the default open drivers then run b43- installer, which I recall pulls b43-fwcutter
<sixwheeledbeast^> The default drivers where fine for ethernet but wifi would not work, on these devices.
<Kenzo> hey all,
<Kenzo> does anyone know of a fix to get channel 4 and 5 on demand working? i can't watch anything on them. all forum answers point to installing hal/hal-info that doesn't seem to be maintained or available in synaptic
<Kenzo> does anyone know of a fix to get channel 4 and 5 on demand working? i can't watch anything on them. all forum answers point to installing hal/hal-info that doesn't seem to be maintained or available in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow__> Kenzo, can you show me link that you cant get?
<Kenzo> Jack_Sparrow__, http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-crystal-maze-celebrity-specials/on-demand/65986-017
<Jack_Sparrow__> tx
<live> Hi Ubuntu MATE community, unfortunatly I cannot boot my laptop anymore, I was dual booting with Win10 and wonder if there is anyone who could help me out, currently grub is in rescue mode when I start
<ouroumov_> hi live
<live> hi ouromumov
<ouroumov_> live, can I assume due to your username that you are booted into the live session?
<live> yes I am already in the live session
<live> I am at the end of my knowledge, tried a lot but I hope there is still a way to recover data
<ouroumov_> try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<live> I have win10 on sda4
<live> the ntfs partions are still recognized in gparted
<live> but the linux one is not
<ouroumov_> hm
<live> win10 apparently completely nuked the partition
<live> sorry i meant i have win10 on sda1, 2, and 3
<ouroumov_> well in that case if your partition is gone your only option would be using recovery software
<ouroumov_> But just so you know, this is not fun
<live> is there a way i could try booting into windows
<live> the ntfs partitions are still recognized as such when i ran gparted
<live> but i dont know how i can get win10 to start as grub is in rescue mode upon boot
<ouroumov_> and where's the data you care about? In the windows partitions?
<live> most important data is in the win10 partitions
<live> if i could get win10 to load, that would be a tremendous help
<ouroumov_> in that case, <ouroumov_> try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<live> sudo grub-install /dev/sda4 or sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ouroumov_>  /sda
<live> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<live>   WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning.
<live>   Volume group "live" not found
<live>   Cannot process volume group live
<live>   WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning.
<live>   Volume group "live" not found
<live>   Cannot process volume group live
<live> grub-install: error: disk `lvm/live-rw' not found.
<live> this is the error message I get
<ouroumov_> Hmm, see this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347375
<live> strange, whats LVM..
<live> i dont even know I had this on my laptop
<ouroumov_> alternatively in the live session you should have a tool called "boot repair", you could try that first
<live> should I just follow these commands or do I need to modify them
<live> if the commands on from the forums are fine, I will try these first...
<ouroumov_> I don't know if they're fine
<ouroumov_> I've never been in your situation
<ouroumov_> However, I've used boot-repair before
<ouroumov_> It doesn't break stuff
<live> there is no other way to get past grub rescue?
<ouroumov_> Not that I know of, you've welcome to wait for input from an expert, or ask on our community forums.
<live> thanks ouroumov_ I read up on this a bit more, will be around here on IRC
<live> I wonder how this happened, I just remember running a regular win10 update and suddenly this happened
<ouroumov_> Windows 10 has been know to screw with Ubuntu partitions.
<ouroumov_> live, see https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/warning-to-dual-booters-reports-that-windows-10-aniversary-update-is-killing-linux-partitions/7942
<live> ah shit
<Jack_Sparrow__> !abs-quide
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find abs-quide
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 110 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=abs-quide&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find abs
<ubottu> Found: libmono-system-web-abstractions4.0-cil, qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel, qml-module-qt-labs-settings, qml-module-ubuntu-components-labs, abs-guide, xul-ext-colorfultabs, golang-github-circonus-labs-circonus-gometrics-dev, golang-github-circonus-labs-circonusllhist-dev, golang-github-nebulouslabs-bolt-dev, golang-github-nebulouslabs-demotemutex-dev (and 56 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=abs&searchon=names&suite=zesty&sect
<Ceadda> Occasionally my screen raster goes haywire - finegrained horizontal lines, impossible to recover(unless you know a trick?) other than reboot. Unable to pin it to any particular action. Display driver seems right (Samsung SyncMaster 930B)
<ouroumov_> hello Ceadda
<ouroumov_> Ceadda, your screen model has nothing to do with the display driver
<ouroumov_> check the output of inxi -G
<Ceadda> Hang on... trying now
<Ceadda> Ok coming up with NVIDIA C61, Display Server X.Org 1.19.3, drivers nouveau
<ouroumov_> So maybe you should try to use the proprietary nvidia driver instead
<Ceadda> Right - seems to me I was trying to get that nvidia driver on another platform.
<Ceadda> You search for that under "Additional Software" right?  Or more direct way?
<Ceadda> Forgive my relatively novice approach to Ubuntu/linux
<ouroumov_> Software & update settings -> additional drivers
<Ceadda> sorry - important phone call
<Ceadda> Back - ouroumov, still there?
<Ceadda> ouromov - sorry for delay, had to speak with the "GOVERNMENT" - trying to solve a different type of problem.
<ouroumov_> Ceadda, yeah, np
<Ceadda> I'm in Additional drivers and see it was set to X.Org X server/nouveau driver.  It shows the Nvidia v304.135 driver, will go for it. Seems last time I had a hard time recovering from this.
<ouroumov_> hang on
<Ceadda> Hanging...     for what it's worth, I worried it was hardware but this machine also runs Windows with no problem at all, so likely a driver issue.
<ouroumov_> yeah, there's a newer driver available, maybe worth trying if last time it failed
<ouroumov_> See lah7's post here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/nvidia-issue-nvidia-settings/3254/3?u=ouroumov
<Ceadda> Thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow__> Use graphic-drivers ppa and install nvidia-381 nvidia-prime nvidia-prime-applet
<Ceadda> Ok Jack and ouromov - going the ppa route.  I'll check back in...
<Jack_Sparrow__> microcode then reboot if i rem
<mate|6138> Hi, could use some assistance getting mate onto microSD
<mate|6138> Did the DL for raspberry PI, used 7 zip to unzip the 3 files
<mate|6138> when using win32diskimage, I copied the .img file (not the other two) to the SD drive.  IT asked to format and I said yest to FAT32
<mate|6138> Did I miss somethiong?
<mate|6138> Anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow__> yes.. how was img written?
<Jack_Sparrow__> im scanning this.. http://www.askvg.com/win32-disk-imager-write-any-bootable-image-to-usb-drive-in-windows/
<mate|6138> I just browsed to the img file and selected the usb, then hit the WRITE button
<Jack_Sparrow__> did it leave a .img file on the chip
<mate|6138> can't tell from windows because windows says the care needs to be formatted when I plug the USB back in.
<mate|6138> Should I reformat the USB 1st, then try this again?
<Jack_Sparrow__> I cant help you with this...
<Jack_Sparrow__> properly wrinting image should not need format.. like writing iso
<ouroumov_> mate|6138, hang on a sec
<ouroumov_> mate|6138, did you download the image from ubuntu-mate.org ?
<mate|6138> I've never used win32diskimage in the past.  Always used RUFUS for this type of thing, but figured it best to follow the directons on ubuntu-mate
<mate|6138> YES, d/l from ubuntu-mate
<mate|6138> Just 20 mins ago.
<ouroumov_> mate|6138, the website says to use ddrescue
<ouroumov_> oh, right you're on windows
<mate|6138> actually, the D/L was from bytemark, one of their suggested D/L partners.   Yes on Windows
<ouroumov_> well sorry I don't know about win32diskimager either
<Jack_Sparrow__> mintstick ..
<Jack_Sparrow__> http://www.askvg.com/ultimate-collection-of-best-freeware-to-create-bootable-usb-drive-to-install-windows-and-linux/
<mate|6138> Will try using RUFUS.  I know that has worked for me in the past.
<Ceadda> ouroumov_   I am at NVIDIA version 304.135, thanks for your help
<Ceadda> Jack_Sparrow   I tried the "ppa" approach you recommended, and got the same nvidia version 304.135 that was provided under "additional drivers."   I believe I'm all set, will have to see if display raster problem reappears, seemed very random.
<Jack_Sparrow__> Ceadda, what nvidis chipdry
<Jack_Sparrow__> set
<ouroumov_> NVIDIA C61
<Jack_Sparrow__> tx
<Ceadda> tx both
<Ceadda> By the way - if the raster breakage happens, is there a way to recover other than rebooting?
<Ceadda> I wondered if I can "function key" out of the graphics, reset something and restart it.
<Jack_Sparrow__> load noveau or something
<Ceadda> With screen garbled I first have to get out of graphics into command-line mode, if that's possible
<Ceadda> Ctrl-Function key?
<Ceadda> Anyway - all done, thanks again.
<ouroumov_> Ceadda,
<ouroumov_> arg
<johnSmith> what is a good alternative to ubuntu software center?
<rthornton> Interesting bug with both VMware & VirtualBox with Ubuntu as host;  Fedora Cinnamon as a guest always wants to run in a rendering mode.  This is the only virtual machine OS I have tried which does this;  if Windows is the host, then it doesn't happen;  I guess its the video drivers, ?  why is the GL support more limited?
<rthornton> its strange because Fedora XFCE runs beautifully as a VM on top of Ubuntu
<johnSmith> odd
<johnSmith> any idea why?
<rthornton> I am using Ubuntu Mate 17.04 now on a fully supported Dell Inspiron 3655 with 16 GB of main memory, 1 Terabyte HD
<rthornton> I think the AMD video driver is not as fully functional as its Windows counterpart
<rthornton> although this particular Dell is listed as 100% compatible by Ubuntu and is a great box for $300
<johnSmith> I mean there are so many posiblities, but its probably a bug with cinaanmon
<johnSmith> cinnamon
<rthornton> I agree with you John
<rthornton> I m just playing with Fedora - I find it less interesting than Ubuntu all around, but its fun to look at others
<johnSmith> alternatively it could also be a bug with the drivers, or both cinnamon and the drivers at the same time
<johnSmith> or your hardware
<johnSmith> might want to tell the cinnamon devs thouhg
<johnSmith> though
<rthornton> I never tried this box as a Windows box; I kept a Win 10 reinstall thumb drive, and I have tested this on several windows machines with Cinnamon running as desired, not in the rendering mode
<rthornton> others on the VMware forums have complained of this since Fedora 20
<rthornton> so its an older bug,
<rthornton> on a more positive note, Ubuntu Mate 17.04 is really good
<rthornton> Best OS I have used on a PC
<cikal> morning all, can somebody tell me how to install LAMPP on this os.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-27
<karjala_> Does anyone have experience with lxd here?
<karjala_> I wonder if LXD has any merits over Docker, or whether I should spend some more time to learn Docker & use that
<narayan> si]
<mate|6138> Has anyone been able to get multiple displays to work (USB  Displaylink)?
<narayan> me
<mate|6138> Can you explain how you did this?
<mate|6138> Did you need to D/L the displaylink drivers or are they part of 16.04lts?
<mate|6138> Also, what H/W?  Was this on Raspberry PI? or Intel?
<michael_> hello
<rthornton> Ive played with many open source OS's;  for me, the only two which seem interesting are Ubuntu Mate and OpenBSD
<sixwheeledbeast^> interesting in what way?
<deskwizard> rthornton: glad you like it :)
<usercore> hi?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-28
<s1c4r10> what is the irc server so I can use my own irc client instead of web based
<s1c4r101> Has any one here purchased or used a Pine64 Pinebook with Ubuntu Mate OS?
<jack_sparrow> !find abs-guide
<ubottu> Found: abs-guide, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 111 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=abs-guide&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<jack_sparrow> !find abs
<ubottu> Found: libmono-system-web-abstractions4.0-cil, qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel, qml-module-qt-labs-settings, qml-module-ubuntu-components-labs, abs-guide, xul-ext-colorfultabs, golang-github-circonus-labs-circonus-gometrics-dev, golang-github-circonus-labs-circonusllhist-dev, golang-github-nebulouslabs-bolt-dev, golang-github-nebulouslabs-demotemutex-dev (and 56 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=abs&searchon=names&suite=zesty&sect
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> This should be default to start up automatically for Ubuntu Mate. Emojis! Emojis in Linux https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAkg3aRE9LA
<ouroumov_> CountryfiedLinux, why should this be? :]
<CountryfiedLinux> ouroumov_, To make text like it can be on mobile. :)
<ouroumov_> Yeah... I don't see the appeal. Not as a default setting. But it's a nice tweak that you're free to post in the Tips & Tricks section of our forum if you want better coverage
<CountryfiedLinux> ok :D
<ouroumov_> CountryfiedLinux, you've got a nice youtube channel
<CountryfiedLinux> thanks ouroumov_
<ouroumov_> I see you've had the chance to test the new gnome "vanilla", what'd you think about it?
<CountryfiedLinux> Buggy, sluggish, crashes
<CountryfiedLinux> But then again that's how Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 is.
<CountryfiedLinux> There's time to improve before the next LTS.
<ouroumov_> hmm
<ouroumov_> It will probably be somewhat stabilized by Beta 2, now that it has the full power of the canonical desktop team to back it
<CountryfiedLinux> ouroumov_, Yeah it's still alpha stage so it should only improve.
<ad> Hi all, just converted from Ubuntu and Ubuntu Gnome to Ubuntu MATE
<ad> Ubuntu MATE is really fast and crisp! I find it to be better than Windows.
<ad> there's only one issue the lenovo touchpad randomly freezes.
<ouroumov_> hello ad
<ouroumov_> ad, you might get better support asking in our community forums
<ouroumov_> regarding your touchpad issue, provide the output of "xinput list"
<mate|1510> ciao a tutti quallcuno mi puo dare il link per scaricare nuovi temi grazie
<drew__> q
<lhtd> dear ubuntu mate devs and mantainers. thanks for adding the repositories to download bioinformatics tools straight with apt-get
<lhtd> <3
<ouroumov> lhtd, hi
<ouroumov> lhtd, what bioinformatics tools would that be?
<lhtd> vcftools, trimmomatic, bedtools, bcftools, fastqc. All there in the repository, that's really great
<ouroumov> If you want those to be added you should post about it in our community forum, using the "boutique" tag
<ouroumov> Alternatively, you can submit the code change as a pull request on bitbucket if you know how to do that.
<lhtd> ouroumov, i'm just saying that they are already available, saving me a loooot of time.
<lhtd> so i was thanking people :-)
<alkisg> lhtd: I don't think mate is related to that; they're in all ubuntu flavors, aren't they?
<lhtd> last time I tryed they weren't
<lhtd> maybe they are now
<ouroumov> lhtd, yeah Ubuntu MATE shares the same package list as standard Ubuntu
<ouroumov> So until you install 3rd party repos, what you can get using apt install under Ubuntu MATE is the same as all other Ubuntu Flavors
<lhtd> I thought you had curated some repos. updating in mate is way faster
<lhtd> so, no I haven't added any repos. it's all out of the box
<lhtd> anyway, going back to prepare the VM for a workshop. Thanks and have fun !
<alkisg> All repos are the same for all ubuntu flavors
<alkisg> Flavors are only about the desktop environment part...
<alkisg> Have fun too :)
<lhtd> Thanks :-)
<monah> hello
<monah> I have a little problem please
<monah> hello room
<monah> hello
<monah> for the wifi won't work is it normal?
<Akuli> yeah... fixing it depends on which wifi device you have
<Akuli> i'm not really good at wifi stuff
<monah> ok
<monah> thanks for your reply
<monah> i can tell you my problem
<monah> it's just it doesn't show me all the wifi network
<monah> is it normal?
<monah> and sometimes i can't connect to my own wifi
<Akuli> sometimes?
<monah>  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<monah> yeah sometimes
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> i think i know how to install the driver for that
<monah> ok
<Akuli> so... sometimes the wifi works normally?
<monah> yeah exactly
<Akuli> that's weird
<Akuli> sounds more like a hardware problem to me
<monah> in windows it worked like a charm
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> then that is weird
<monah> and it doesn't show me all the wifi
<monah> it only shows my wifi
<monah> but no other than that
<Akuli> i don't know how to help
<monah> ok
<Akuli> wait patiently, someone else might know :)
<monah> ok :)
<bhaskar> hi
<BARO> hi everyone
<BARO> i'm trying enable SPI in my ubuntu mate and i can't do it
<jack_sparrow> Whats SPI
<bhaskar> How to install yum
<jack_sparrow> bhaskar, Open synaptic and do it
<jack_sparrow> yum 3.4.3-3
<bhaskar> Thanks Jack
<bhaskar> :)
<jack_sparrow> np
<jack_sparrow> bhaskar, if you ask about using Alien.. I will know you are doomed
<bhaskar> Actually I'm new to this OS.
<bhaskar> I have no idea about the Ubuntu mate
<Akuli> bhaskar, you might want to use apt instead of yum
<Akuli> i didn't even know that yum can be installed on ubuntus
<bhaskar> yes Im doing that
<bhaskar> unable to install chrome can you please help on this
<bhaskar> I have tried but no luck
<bhaskar> !!!!!!!
<Akuli> would you be ok with chromium?
<Akuli> it does pretty much everything that chrome does
<Akuli> $ sudo apt install chrom  (press tab)
<bhaskar> ohhh
<jack_sparrow> bhaskar, google chrome right from google
<Akuli> well, at least he doesn't need both
<jack_sparrow> bhaskar, dont do rpms, stay in synaptic and dont add ppa's if you want stable
<Akuli> bhaskar, yeah if you want chrome it's kind of weird because the right way to install it is to download it yourself
<Akuli> jack_sparrow, chrome adds its own ppa when you install it :)
<jack_sparrow> Get the deb   ..  https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/features.html?brand=CHBD&gclid=CLC_lrGC4dQCFQxrfgodig8JSw&dclid=CNzUuLGC4dQCFRJ3Ygodj2IDhA
<jack_sparrow> Akuli, I do know that..  tx.  But in general he is looking for trouble tring to use alien on rpm's
<jack_sparrow> Akuli, Most need chrome for netflix and hulu
<bhaskar> Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'
<bhaskar> this the error while installing chrome
<jack_sparrow> 32 bit ?
<Akuli> download the 64-bit version
<Akuli> you can also uninstall chromium if you want the full chrome
<bhaskar> ok
<jack_sparrow> are can run chrome and chromium both with no issues
<Akuli> of course :)
<jack_sparrow> Google dropping 32 bit is gonna bite..
<KTrad> I thought they already dropped 32 bit
<Akuli> weird
<Akuli> maybe amd64 was the chrome's architecture and bhaskar is running a 32-bit ubuntu mate?
<jack_sparrow> Kyros, yes they have dropped it
<jack_sparrow> KTrad,
<jack_sparrow> you think.. really
<thunder011> hi i am new ubuntu mate i have used gnome desktop environment
<thunder011> i want to know how to install gnome software center
<thunder011> can anyone help me ???
<lhtd> if there is an equivalent in mate of the software you were using in gnome, you should go for that software
<lhtd> else... sudo apt-get install <software>
<lhtd> in your terminal
<swift110> hey all
<thunder011> yeah but i want to install gnome software center because there are many softwares are missing in mate center
<swift110> sup thunder011
<thunder011> sup mins???
<lhtd> sudo apt-get install software-center
<lhtd> oh.. he's gone...
<lhtd> well, if thunder011 comes back, pass him the sudo apt-get 2 lines before this one
<lhtd> good nite everyone !
<silvian> Hai world!
<silvian> *tumbleweed*
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-29
<qimano_> HOW TO PUT KRENAME ON MATR
<qimano_> HOW TO PUT KRENAME ON MATE
<TaZeR> did you try "sudo apt-get install krename" ?
<TaZeR> in terminal
<bitshawn> msg Nickserv authenticate
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-30
<Kenzo> hello. does anyone know how to get channel 4 and 5 working. i can't stream any videos on their sites
<Kenzo> no one around?
<Astro7467> @Kenzo: no one around that understands or is knowledgeable in your question
<Astro7467> if you have a specific MATE question, then clarify, if you are looking for generic help you will have better luck on the forums or relevant channels
<sunweaver> flexiondotorg: any progress on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/indicator-session/mate-integration/+merge/325600
<caleb_> hello!!
<DarkPsydeLord> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-01
<sean_> hi
<jack_sparrow> Hi
<ubuntu-mate> hello i am Ubuntu MATE
<alkisg> (10:52:47 πμ) ubuntu-mate: hello i am Ubuntu MATE ==> Wow, our distro personified!
<Guest47114> Hello world !
<jack_sparrow> Hello Puny Earthling
<Guest47114> I am starting to use Ubuntu MATE
<jack_sparrow> Glad to hear it
<jack_sparrow> Did you have any questions?
<Guest47114> yes
<Guest47114> Recently  I had a peoblem with Ubuntu MATE 16 04
<Guest47114> I do not remember the error message exactly but Ubuntu could not start and it was telling me that there was maybe a problem with the hard drive
<jack_sparrow> Thats a bit vague for me to work with..
<Guest47114> finally, searching on the net I found the command: Fsck -fy/dev/sda1
<jack_sparrow> file system check.. yes
<Guest47114> I did that and it worked but apparently it was a temporary solution only
<jack_sparrow> Sounds like a failing hard drive
<Guest47114> I wonder if I have to reinstall Ubuntu MATE or what do I need to do to avoid this happening again
<jack_sparrow> or you doing things very wrong and using sudo alpt
<jack_sparrow> avoid adding software from outside the package manager..  adding ppa's kills new users..
<jack_sparrow> run gksudo gparted and run those tests and diagnostics on your partition.
<jack_sparrow> Oh and if you are trying to put windows on d or e.. windows wants c
<Guest47114> Normally I do not install software from outside the package
<Guest47114> I only have Ubuntu MATE in this computer
<Guest47114> I do only updates as requested by Ubuntu
<jack_sparrow> great
<jack_sparrow> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/Home
<Guest47114> I did the last update a few days ago; since then I have not had the problem but I am not sure the I will not have the problem again in the short term
<jack_sparrow> Use Update Manager (shield icon lower right),  View in menu bar, Linux kernels, Select 4.10 in left window then latest revision in right window and install it, then reboot  If you have a problem booting up, return to old from grub menu using left shift on boot/power up
<Guest47114> ok, thanks a lot Jack_sparrow !
<esdwdftty> Who not correctly shows the size? Until I increased the size of the boot partition I can't update through the standard update. In the boot partition does not have enough space for the upgrade. For resize SD I used Gparted. https://postimg.org/image/a44ueed0h/
<esdwdftty> i think gparted true, but not sure
<esdwdftty> replace the word upgrade on update
<alkisg> esdwdftty: MiB is mebibyte = 1024*1024 bytes, while MB is megabyte = 1.000.000 bytes
<esdwdftty> I have not noticed MB, MiB, this is understandable. But when I tried to update last month "software update" say the size of the partition boot small for the updates, use "apt-get clean". But it not help, as this is the first update after the installation, there is nothing to clean. The size of the partition boot has not increased (64 MiB boot partition in the img on the website Ubuntu-mate)
<Bill_MI> Hiya folks.
<Bill_MI> ouroumov, ouroumov_ alive?
<Bill_MI> Wondering if that missing old graphic file is unique.
<ouroumov_> hi Bill_MI
<Bill_MI> Hey ouroumov_ !  LTNS
<Bill_MI> I haven't seen other graphics disappear... that one I had was weird.
<ouroumov_> wait, I don't know what you're talking about
<ouroumov_> might have missed a post
<Bill_MI> this one....
<Bill_MI> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/error-accessing-website-no-browsers-can-while/13924/6
<Bill_MI> The original PNG file went 404.
<Bill_MI> I replaced it.  Edit view shows the old link.
<esdwdftty> Humor:"ouroumov, ouroumov_ alive?" Я в место  него
<Bill_MI> oooops!   https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/virtualbox-sluggish-a-possible-quick-fix/11773
<Bill_MI> Sorry 'bout that.  Wrong link.
<ouroumov_> ah, I was starting to be really confused Bill_MI  xD
<Bill_MI> Paste buffer mixup. :-)
<Bill_MI> I doubt the URL in the post corrupted and more likely the file disappeared.  Hope it's not a trend.
<ouroumov_> ehrm sorry, system froze
<Bill_MI> I doubt the URL in the post corrupted and more likely the file disappeared.  Hope it's not a trend.
<ouroumov_> It does indeed looks like that
<esdwdftty> Why not to change the boot size? If you know?
<ouroumov_> Might be worth mentioning that to @lah7
<Bill_MI> Anyway, just wanted to be sure no others do that.  I've seen none but this one.
<esdwdftty> Why not to change boot partition size? If you know?
<ouroumov_> esdwdftty, I've tried to raise this issue multiple times
<ouroumov_> esdwdftty, loads of people have asked about this on the RPi forum
<esdwdftty> Это не сложно если есть компьютор и картридер как у меня.
<ouroumov_> !ru | esdwdftty
<ubottu> esdwdftty: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<esdwdftty> Currently me not need the help. I understood what about a problem with the size of boot partition, developers know.
<esdwdftty> Currently I not need the help. I understood what about a problem with the size of boot partition, developers know.
<ouroumov_> esdwdftty, it's been reported to developers
<ouroumov_> esdwdftty, developers have not taken action
<esdwdftty> if not en not problem reported on my language, but i translate in program.
<esdwdftty> замарочка технический язык переводить. плохо преводят.
<esdwdftty> еслибы я незнал язык на тройку всётаки пытвлись 14 лет обячать былобы ещё хуже
<ouroumov_> Again, if you need a russian speaking user, please go to #ubuntu-ru channel
<esdwdftty> и русский на 3
<ouroumov_> Dude you know I'm French
<ouroumov_> Do you see me taking French here? Please respect the rules and use #ubuntu-ru if you need assistance in Russian.
<esdwdftty> ouroumov lang ru know?
<ouroumov_> Yes, because I liked the movie goldeneye, it doesn't mean I'm Russian. :)
<esdwdftty> On 99%. I know, surname. Me nothing more say
<esdwdftty> I changed the size of the partition.
<esdwdftty> последнее. сейчас хуже дело обстоит, через Software Update один раз обновился, последующие разы весит загрузка обновления в работе и стремится к бесконечности. Пришлось всё, что смог обновлять через Synaptic.
<esdwdftty> https://translate.yandex.ru who need translate
<ouroumov_> Вы можете не знать этого, но программы автоматизированного перевода человеческого естественного языка нихуя не работать. Вот почему даже гугл хреново в этом. Это удивило бы меня, если программное обеспечение Яндекса обтекатель л
<ouroumov_> учше.
<esdwdftty> Во первых без мата, не только по тому, что у нас в России есть стать закона за мат размещённый в интернете имеют право привлечь к ответственности. Я это знаю, но мне без переводчиков ни как. Я знаю только самые простые фразы на английском я
<esdwdftty> зыкею
<ouroumov_> If you only know simple phrases, use only simple phrases.
<esdwdftty> Простые фразы это не обсуждение не о разделах диска. Это: сколько вам лет. Повернуть на лево, на право и тому подобное. Это общение уже для меня лишнее, не хочу. Досвидания.
<esdwdftty> не второе лишнее
<johnnie> hi hi
<jack_sparrow> Hello
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-02
<vmlook> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-25
<sadneophyte> Hey I was wondering if there was a problem with wpasupplicant and if anyone had a fix for it!
<sadneophyte> I was wondering if anyone wanted to help me troubleshoot a really odd wireless problem
<sadneophyte> hey are there any people with launchpad accounts here I have a bugfix/solution which should be
<alkisg> which should be what?
<sadneophyte> ahh
<alkisg> Are you asking someone to file a bug report for you?
<sadneophyte> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1748839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748839 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Problem to connect to WPA2/PEAP WIFI - gnome-shell" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sadneophyte> is solved by regression to earlier codebase: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/2:2.4-1.1ubuntu1
<alkisg> The bug is about gnome-shell, but this channel is about mate
<sadneophyte> alkisg, this effects the mate wpa supplicant implementation
<sadneophyte> and the ubuntu 18.04 wpa supplicant
<alkisg> sadneophyte: ok, and what are you asking people here? Why aren't you just commenting on the bug report?
<sadneophyte> someone with a launchpad account could post that fix to the buglist and help cannonical regress 18.04 codebase
<sadneophyte> 18.04 pulled to far upstream for the wpa supplicant
<alkisg> "post that fix to the buglist"? I don't understand
<alkisg> That bug report is the correct place to do things
<alkisg> There's no other "buglist"...
<sadneophyte> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1748839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748839 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Problem to connect to WPA2/PEAP WIFI - gnome-shell" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sadneophyte> that is a buglist
<sadneophyte> for launchpad bionic
<alkisg> It is a bug report, yes, and people did mention their experience there
<alkisg> What do you want us to do with that bug report? Be more specific
<alkisg> sadneophyte: maybe you didn't understand how bug reports are processed? Users mention things in bug reports, and developers may or may not work on them. If the problem is solved upstream, e.g. in the wpa-supplicant package, then it's easier to backport the fix to Ubuntu
<alkisg> So if you're trying to help in solving that bug, you first need to contact the upstream maintainers
<sn> alkisg, there is no upstream for this package.
<alkisg> sn, it's not developed anywhere? :)
<sn> wpa supplicant is sort of mature software
<sn> they chose the unstable playground for an sbin program
<alkisg> sn, latest commit, two days ago: http://w1.fi/cgit
<sn> anyways it takes a microwave electrical engineer to design these protocols, I don't think there will be a bugfix in the next couple of years.
<sn> hah!
<sn> 2 days or 8 years?
<alkisg> http://w1.fi/cgit/hostap/
<alkisg> I see daily commits there
<sn> hostap isn't wpa supplicant
<sn> although the converse might be true
<sn> anyways, I won't be making an ubuntu one account to post the solution, so whatever.
<alkisg> Are you sadneophyte?
<alkisg> I didn't even understand if you have a solution, or you're looking for one
<alkisg> If you mean "downgrading is the solution", then this is already mentioned in the bug report
<alkisg> I see patches sent for wpa_supplicant by canonical even in June 2018: http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/hostap/2018-June/038643.html
<sn> alkisg, its all cool man. 18.04 shipped with broken system critical software.  Mate picked it up.  I found somewhere to post where I didn't have to join cannonicals terms of service.  Its solved. no problem.
<alkisg> sn, mate uses the same archive as all ubuntu flavors, sure
<sn> thanks, sorry if I wasted your time.
<alkisg> So if I understood you correctly, you wanted someone from IRC to say "yes affects sn too" because you didn't want to do it yourself
<alkisg> ...but we couldn't provide information as it doesn't affect e.g. me
<alkisg> So it wouldn't be useful to any developers trying to actually solve the bug
<alkisg> np, cheers
<sn> no, the maintainers don't know where the bug is.  A regression solves the problem
<alkisg> Regression isn't what you think
<alkisg> You mean 'downgrade'
<sn> the december version of bionic alpha shipped with this wpa supplicant
<alkisg> Regression is when a bug "fix" introduces a new bug
<sn> ohhh sorry
<alkisg> So you're saying that downgrading the package works around the issue
<alkisg> This is already mentioned in the bug report there
<alkisg> And the Ubuntu maintainers haven't yet acted upon it. Possibly because not enough people are affected.
<sn> maybe, I though it said a regression did not solve the problem
<alkisg> Me, I can't click "affects me too" because it doesn't. If you want to click it, sure, go ahead; I can't click it for you
<alkisg> Don't say "regression", say "downgrade"
<sn> down!*!grade
<alkisg> Some said it helped, some said it didn't
<sn> with a double d
<alkisg> Usually developers only post solutions when they know why something happened and why it gets fixed
<alkisg> Canonical doesn't fix all the bugs. More than 90% of the bugs are solved by upstream or by the users. Don't expect a distro to solve all the bugs it sees, noone has that kind of manpower.
<alkisg> So you could mention the issue in the upstream mailing list, find a fix from there, and _then_ notify the distribution to cherry pick the fix
<sn> no, but 18.04 needs to be super stable awesome sauce.  not duct tape testing.
<alkisg> Eh, I don't think you understood how distributions work :)
<alkisg> There's no distribution that can do that without the users themselves doing most of the work
<sn> meh, I almost gave up on figuring how to downgrade wpa supplicant, which would have meant using debian instead of this awesome new shine mate
<sn> shiny*
<sn> and is it shiny
<sn> I haven't seen something so nice since KDE 3.44 came out or gnome 2.3
<sn> It is really nice.  I am really glad it made it to the LTS realease
<sn> anyways thanks.
<mate|34393> ayuda
<timb67> any chance Ubuntu Mate will be made available to work on the ASUS Tinkerboard?
<alkisg> timb67: does any ubuntu run on that?
<diogenes_> it's compatible with the second-generation and later Raspberry Pi
<diogenes_> so it should work
<timb67> I tried once and it did not work...I suppose I could try again.
<diogenes_> timb67, you tried what mate version?
<timb67> so when the Ubuntu-Mate 18.04 is released for the Raspberry Pi (hopefully in July), that same version should work on the ASUS Tinkerboard, correct?
<alkisg> One is ARM Cortex-A53, the other Rockchip RK3288, one uses proprietary blob, the other uses uboot...
<alkisg> They don't sound too similar
<alkisg> But once you get the boot manager and the kernel running, the rest (desktop environment etc) should be easy
<timb67> Thanks...I am going to give it another try with 16.04 for the Raspberry Pi...we'll see what happens.
<alkisg> I'd start with armbian to get the boot manager and kernel, and then copy the rest from mate
<timb67> good idea. I am using armbian now so I'll see if I can make that work
<alkisg> https://www.armbian.com/tinkerboard/
<alkisg> It says it's already xenial
<alkisg> So just apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop on top of that
 * deskwizard is putting that on his todo list
<deskwizard> that'd be sweet, wonder why I never thought of that
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-26
<swift110> hey all
<coolAyanami> Hello. I'm having mice issues.
<diogenes_> u need a cat
<coolAyanami> lol
<coolAyanami> (My IRL cat has caught one in plain sight. So awesome)
<coolAyanami> I can't get the mouse sensitivity to change.
<coolAyanami> When I adjust mouse settings, the only thing that does change is the sensitivity.
<diogenes_> doesn't it have a dpi button for sensitivity?
<coolAyanami> My mouse yeah. But I also need to adjust it via software.
<coolAyanami> I'm using the Logitech Proteus Spectrum.
<coolAyanami> But I still can't get enough sensitivity. Hence why I want to adjust it more in Linux. In fact when I turn up the sensitivity slider nothing changes.
<coolAyanami> However, ACCELERATION does.
<filippo> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<deskwizard> o/
<held007> tried to install 18.04, most horrible experience yet. install took over an hour, docking station did not work, multiple crash reports sent.
<held007> tried 17.10, the next day. no problems at all
<held007> anyone experience high cpu during install ? mine was at a average of 97%
<arwenvd> Helllo
<deskwizard> Howdy
<deskwizard> held007: Uhm, I didn't look at the CPU load when I installed it yesterday
<deskwizard> what kind of hardware was that on ?
<held007> old laptop: dell e6400
<held007> deskwizard: dell e6400 core2duo
<deskwizard> mkay
<held007> verified all hashes after dl and after i wrote to usb
<held007> 17.10 runs like a dream though i was surprised 18.04 did not
<sixwheeledbeast^> Thats fairly old hardware. My old dell inspirion still has 16.04LTS at the moment. no issues like that on the desktop
<held007> i had no issues with gnome 16.04 lts either
<held007> but cpu's are not getting faster like they used to, they get more cores though =)
<held007> well im off, cant hang around here all day. although i would be fun, have a nice day everybody =)
<held007> s/i/it
<arwenvd> Hello everyone
<diogenes_> hi
<arwenvd> A while ago, when i was struggling with vnc on mate 18.04, someone on this channel suggested to me a software for managing a lot of computers remotely. Can someone tell me the software's name?
<deskwizard> at some point my damn brain will cooperate and remember the one I was using *growl*
<deskwizard> teamviewer. not sure how much it changed since then though
<deskwizard> not sure if that's the one you were looking for, but yeah.
<arwenvd> Nope. It was free and was oriented for big number of computers.
<deskwizard> Ah, sorry
<alkisg> arwenvd: maybe epoptes.org?
<sixwheeledbeast^> I am mostly using Remmina Client and VNC over SSH. Any of these ring a bell https://alternativeto.net/software/teamviewer/ ?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-27
<dotcomboom> Hey, a friend installed Ubuntu MATE (probably 18.04) in a Virtualbox VM and Welcome is blank. I suggested to install additional drivers but that hasn't seemed to resolve it
<dotcomboom> It seems that it's because the VM had 1 GB RAM, I've replicated it and it seems to work on 2 GB.
<karnemelk> i tried to install 18.04, it was a horrorshow. nothing worked, install took forever, cpu at a constant 96%/97%. dell docking station did not work, display troubles.
<karnemelk> as a good samaritan i tried 17.10 .... smooth as butter
<karnemelk> so my question, did the patches for spectre and meltdown got to 18.04 but not into 17.10 ?
<alkisg> karnemelk: did you run `top` to see which process was taking 100% cpu?
<alkisg> Which process was it? Paste it here.
<alkisg> For example, I've heard issues with mate-hud and non-us keyboard layouts (just one of the cases)
<alkisg> The patches should be there in both 17.10 and 18.04
<karnemelk> alkisg, keyboard layout was uk_gb
<karnemelk> but the problems arise before setting the keyboard, everything is slugish
<karnemelk> so, since i have the iso right here.. im going to reboot into it
<karnemelk> bbl
<sixwheeledbeast^> patches would be in all supported versions so 16.04-18.04 yes.
<karnemelk> alkisg, systemd-udevd crawls to 100% cpu usage
<karnemelk> alkisg, in a minute its at 100% adding 10% dropping 7%, until it reaches max cpu
<alkisg> karnemelk: do you see any errors in `dmesg` ?
<karnemelk> alksig, if you have a procedure you want me to follow, tell me
<karnemelk> gonna reboot, brb
<karnemelk> alkisg, dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tMQc47DCtv/
<alkisg> karnemelk: does the problem also happen if you don't use wlan?
<karnemelk> alkisg, yes
<karnemelk> alkisg, i only needed wlan for installing pastebin and dumping the log
<alkisg> karnemelk: strange, udev is related to devices,devices show up in dmesg, and yet your dmesg seems clean
<alkisg> Try with some of the noapic/nolapic/irqpoll kernel options while booting
<alkisg> (pressing F6 and selecting or typing those)
<alkisg> Does it happen in the installed system? Did you manage to install?
<alkisg> (btw, I didn't mean "without using wifi", I meant "by completely disabling wifi so that the driver isn't loaded/used at all"
<karnemelk> alkisg, yes its as slow as booting into the iso. installing takes about 1.5hrs and the cpu is constantly overheating and at 97% or above
<alkisg> karnemelk: you can try to install a previous kernel, e.g. the same one as 17.10 has, to see if that one works fine
<karnemelk> alkisg, that gonna be a problem as i paved it with 17.10 this morning.
<alkisg> You can also try the opposite, install the 18.04 kernel into 17.10 and see if it gets the issue
<alkisg> It does sound like a kernel/udev issue though, not a desktop environment issue
<karnemelk> alkisg, where do i start ?
<alkisg> karnemelk: you can install any kernel you want from the launchpad kernel ppa, google "ubuntu kernel ppa"
<karnemelk> alkisg, ppa added, which kernel version ?
<alkisg> karnemelk: I'm on 18.04 and I have 4.15.0-23-generic
<alkisg> Presumably that would be similar to the one the .iso has
<alkisg> (or at least the one you can get with normal updates in 18.04)
<bobhawk> I'm using 16.04, I'm set to update to the next LTS version in my setting but it doesn't show that 18.04 is available
<bobhawk> I guessing I just need to be patient until Mate says it's the right time to receive the update is that about right?
<alkisg> bobhawk: I think it shows up when 18.04.1 is released, in August...
<alkisg> You can still do it manually, but yeah, why not wait until it shows up
<bobhawk> Thanks... I was hoping I wasn't the only one ... appreciate the confirmation
<Asus15> hey all I've got trouble using my touchpad on a toshiba laptop on 18.04 LTS (same issue on 16.04 LTS) I've tried the hot keys and it works fine in other OS's. Please help?
<karnemelk> alkisg, 4.15.18 works fine , trying 4.15.0 now
<karnemelk> alkisg, 4.15.0-041500-generic seems to work fine too.
<karnemelk> alkisg, so i cant reproduce this on 17.10 with a newer kernel
<karnemelk> ill wait on the 18.04.01 release
<karnemelk> there is a reddit topic on this issue too, which happens to be a dell machine also
<karnemelk> alkisg, thanks for the help
<drunkenlawyer> Hello. Not sure I am in the right place, but I have a support question about firefox with an issue that I only experience within ubuntu mate.
<drunkenlawyer> Would it make more sense to discuss this in a mozilla forum?
<diogenes_> !ask | drunkenlawyer
<ubottu> drunkenlawyer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<drunkenlawyer> Ok then. Will do. Basically firefox freezes for several seconds intermittently throughout the day on my laptop. I didn't have this problem until recently, have been using ubuntu mate regularly since the release of 17.10. I'm now in 18.04. I don't have this problem in chromium on ubuntu mate, or in firefox on other platforms (windows/mac). I have la
<drunkenlawyer> yers.acceleration.force-enabled set to true, but disabling it does not fix the situation. Using firefox beta, and nightly also does not fix the problem. I have deleted my firefox profile each time i've attempted to fix the problem but it still crops up. Not sure what to try next, but I am determined to keep using firefox as my daily.
<diogenes_> drunkenlawyer, so the issue occured on 18.04 only?
<drunkenlawyer> Yes I've only experienced it on 18.04, but I haven't used an older release since doing a clean install of 18.04.
<diogenes_> what graphics you hot?
<diogenes_> got*
<drunkenlawyer> intel hd 4000
<diogenes_> drunkenlawyer, try this: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<drunkenlawyer> I get a no such file or directory error. Should I go ahead and create the xorg.conf.d directory?
<diogenes_> ok then this: sudo mkdir /etc/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> wrong sorry, this one: sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<drunkenlawyer> no worries i understood the X11.
<diogenes_> after that, sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<drunkenlawyer> Alright. Done.
<diogenes_> after that: pkexec pluma /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<diogenes_> and add the following: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xh688FzM49/
<diogenes_> save, close and run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<drunkenlawyer> ok one sec
<drunkenlawyer> http://termbin.com/otcd1
<diogenes_> run: man intel and just tell me if u get the info
<drunkenlawyer> it takes me to the man page for 'intel integrated graphics chipsets'
<diogenes_> good, reboot now and see if u get freezes again
<drunkenlawyer> I will reboot and log back onto irc now momentarily.
<drunkenlawyer> Hello, I am back after a reboot
<diogenes_> ok
<drunkenlawyer> Thank you for your help.
<diogenes_> yw hope it helps
<drunkenlawyer> I have not experienced the issue thus far, though its only been several mins I normally would have had it happen at least once by now.
<dreamscape> ok so can no one help with my touchpad not working? Been trying all day and at this stage I'm guessing it's a no go?
<diogenes_> dreamscape, how it stopped working?
<dreamscape> I've fresh installed MATE 16.04/18.04 and it refuses to work. Hot keys make no difference and xinput shows it in the list.
<dreamscape> I installed synclient, it shows touchpadOff=0
<diogenes_> so it doesn't work neither in 16.04 nor in 18.04\?
<dreamscape> No
<dreamscape> It wouldn't even work in the installer
<diogenes_> model and year of lsptop?
<dreamscape> Toshiba Satellite c50-b-189
<dreamscape> not new but certainly not old either.
<diogenes_> how can u be sure that touchpad is not damaged?
<dreamscape> It works perfectly in BIOS and Windows
<dreamscape> But I hate windows so.. I really want it to work with Linux :( I don't see why it doesn't work. Plug in a mouse and that works fine. Keyboard is fine. Just touchpad and touchpad buttons refuse to work.
<diogenes_> dreamscape, run: apt list --installed | grep synaptic | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<Asus15> http://termbin.com/kerj
<Asus15> there you go diogenes_ (on the laptop now, easier to copy and paste things)
<diogenes_> Asus15, sorry?
<dreamscape> its me ^^
<diogenes_> hehe
<dreamscape> sorry ha. Had to log in here on that laptop it makes things easier.
<diogenes_> dreamscape, try this: sudo apt purge xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<dreamscape> ok that has removed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<diogenes_> reboot
<dreamscape> not working still
<diogenes_> re-install it again:  sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<diogenes_> reboot afterwards
<dreamscape> still the same
<diogenes_> ok, run: xinput | nc termbin.com 9999
<Asus15> http://termbin.com/2t0v
<diogenes_> and: cat /proc/bus/input/devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<Asus15> http://termbin.com/hvi0
<diogenes_> ok try: sudo rmmod i2c_hid and then sudo modprobe i2c_hid
<Asus15> rmmod: ERROR: Module i2c_hid is not currently loaded
<diogenes_> then the second one
<Asus15> that goes through fine
<diogenes_> no changes?
<Asus15> no output though and no touchpad
<diogenes_> smells like a bug in the driver
<dreamscape> damn :(
<dreamscape> i guess this OS is a no go then :(
<dreamscape> would this driver be used on all linux distro's?
<diogenes_> yes but not all use the same version of it, you can try different live sessions and maybe you will find the one that works
<diogenes_> we can try another thing
<dreamscape> ok worth a shot :) i did try Linux Mint live cd but that didn't work either.
<diogenes_> cat /etc/default/grub | ncv termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> sorry
<diogenes_> this one ^^
<diogenes_> this: /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> ^^^
<Asus15> http://termbin.com/dkxt
<diogenes_> pkexec pluma /etc/default/grub
<diogenes_> modify the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to look like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop"
<diogenes_> after that: sudo update-grub
<Asus15> ok
<diogenes_> after that: cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Asus15> http://termbin.com/63c9
<diogenes_> reboot, fingers crossed :)
<Asus15> no :(
<diogenes_> bad :(
<Asus15> yes :(
<Asus15> I guess i must look at other distro's
<diogenes_> try some live images of manjaro, opensuse, solus, xubuntu and even cent os
<Asus15> will do
<diogenes_> if you get any luck, come here and tell me
<Asus15> will do :)
<diogenes_> :)
<dreamscape> Solus, Xubuntu, Majaro all tried none work with touchpad :( diogenes_
<diogenes_> opensuse and centos left
<dreamscape> i doubt they will work :( why does it not work with linux? seems strange
<diogenes_> i think if you lived nearby we could have done something about it (maybe) some cases devices work after i pet them :)
<diogenes_> try centos and fedora because centos uses older and stable packages and fedora because it uses wayland
<dreamscape> ok
<dreamscape> really don't want to resort to using windows :(
<diogenes_> dreamscape, i need to go now, if none of those work the come back tomorrow but write to me in priv and we will try few other tricks
<dreamscape> ok
<vampirefox2> Has anyone else had trouble registering on the Ubuntu-Mate community site? I've tried to register but I never get a confirmation email.
<gateromans> yes, i tried for three days to try and register for the community and tried getting some help. in the end i registered a new google account and used the gmail button to register and that worked.
<gateromans> using just the register email and verify has not worked, i hope that helps.
<vampirefox2> Ok,I'll try that, thanks :)
<gateromans> @vampirefox2 your welcome
<nardil> i cant get vcl media player to work, is there something else better?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-28
<bluegrass900> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu MATE. In the top right corner at the left of my left-most icon on the panel I have a little green | just like that
<bluegrass900> just a line like that that is green that doesn't seem to be for anything.
<bluegrass900> It's there sometimes, not always.
<bluegrass900> Is this some kind of spyware?
<bluegrass900> Doesn't seem legitimate to me. All my other icons are white.
<bluegrass900> This vertical line is green.
<kofi> mornin
<doug_> ola
<kofi> ey
<doug_> brasil ?
<doug_> Firefox had a problem and crashed.
<doug_> To help us diagnose and fix the problem, you can send us a crash report.
<doug_> help please
<user_> Hello
<doug_> hello
<doug_> help me
<kofi> Ubuntu Mate hangs sometimes on shutdown/logout
<kofi> So I just long press the physical power button
<kofi> I don't think there'd be long term damages to this but it is annoying. Anyone willing to help?
<mate|33514> hi there. trying ubuntu-mate via virtualbox windows host... anyone have any tips? i tried typical things like this: https://www.linuxbabe.com/virtualbox/speed-up-ubuntu-virtualbox but every instance i've tried is crashy/buggy/slow
<mate|33514> also tried on a partitioned drive, performance is awful.. running this on gaming rig.. i hear you should build or purchase linux friendly systems or you'll run into issues
<mate|33514> any help would be appreciated. i am fascinated by linux, just find myself hitting brick walls
<mate|33514> loaded up this irc page and it still hasn't loaded yet... typing this from windows
<zaoqi> How to run ubuntu-mate in rpi zero W? Using raspbian's boot,I got Kernel panic 'Not tainted 4.14.34+ #1110'
<alkisg> zaoqi: the actual problem would show up before the kernel panic. E.g. "no init found, did you set the correct root="?
<tornado_face_> anyone active rn?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deskwizard> Howdy, I was wondering if it was possible to have that service -> https://pastebin.com/b82frDxV run at startup as well, ideally once the gui is up
<deskwizard> or do I need two separate ones?
<diogenes_> deskwizard, so what's the issue there?
<deskwizard> diogenes_: the question I asked
<diogenes_> yes it's possible
<deskwizard> good. ty
<diogenes_> yw
<deskwizard> I'll bash my head a bit more at it then hehehe
<diogenes_> what's the systemd service called for that unit?
<deskwizard> overscan-fix.service
<diogenes_> you run: sudo systemctl enable verscan-fix.service and it should run at startup
<deskwizard> yeah, I wasn't clear.
<deskwizard> I want the command mentioned in the unit file to run when the system starts as well as when it comes back from sleep
<deskwizard> the service starts up fine, but it's waiting for it's trigger, which is after sleep
<diogenes_> the probably you need two services
<deskwizard> ah, thought so
<deskwizard> diogenes_: thanks, at least it confirms what little I understood hehe
<diogenes_> :) np
<deskwizard> let's see if I can figure out the other machine's then lol
<diogenes_> i believe in u )
<deskwizard> upgraded the CPU and now my (poor excuse for a) script gets out of sync hehe
<deskwizard> hehehe ty
<deskwizard> but I think I could replace most of that ridiculousness with parts of it and a timer service, but yeah, we'll see :P
<diogenes_> "run forest run" you can do it XD
<deskwizard> lol your holding on the box of chocolates I bet :P
<deskwizard> you're ffs.
<diogenes_> XD
<deskwizard> I'd really like to get rid of python entirely while I'm at it, but let's take it a step at a time hehe
<deskwizard> I was over-confident .. lol
<deskwizard> somehow, I now have a system timer at 1sec interval :) syslog is gonna hate my damn guts though lol
<deskwizard> and there's no way to turn it off. Hell, was worth a try
<deskwizard> Linux; does everything, except what you want it too hehehe :P
<deskwizard> s/too/to
<diogenes_> you can teach it
<deskwizard> not from what I've read
<m4t>     + Add 0001_disable_python_plugins.patch. Disable Python plugins because
 * m4t frowns
<m4t> my pluma plugins disappeared heh. guess i haven't tried using them since april...
<deskwizard> you know, those days when it seems simple at first ... hehe
<deskwizard> rlmao I was wondering if I should upgrade to 18.04 .. look at the time, it's 18:04
<deskwizard> 'cause the service stuff ain't going to happen hehehe
<siducer601> Do I have to worry about Puppy because of the root? Can this be switched off and called only when needed via the terminal?
<siducer601> http://murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=113244
<siducer601> Oh Sorry bin ja beim Ubuntu Chat gelandet  :)
<salman> so like i got ubuntu mate onto a rasberry pi 3 was wondering whats the default hostname and pass
<salman> was trying to look for it on the wiki but i prob overlooked it
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-29
<ubuntu-mate> This OS Is From Linux I'm running on VMware Player
<root> 2333
<root> 2333
<manymous> Salam Aleykum
<choudhry> hi this is choudhryu
<mate|9546098> Good evening,
<mate|9546098> I'd like to know if there is a Phoro in Spanish
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-30
<nicholas_> yaay new fresh user arrived here... :)
<pie3> hello all
<pie3> knock nkknock
<pie3> hello , i am trying to install XAMP for pi ?
<pie3> Any recommendedation for a webserver for PI
<m4t> lighttpd
<pie3> i am trying to setup pi to do hotspot and stuck :-(
<pie3> @m4t , i am using - https://github.com/billz/raspap-webgui , but not able to install
<pie3> using this command
<m4t> sorry never used that
<pie3> wget -q https://git.io/voEUQ -O /tmp/raspap && bash /tmp/raspap
<m4t> might try #raspberrypi or something to that effect
<pie3> Package php5-cgi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pie3> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pie3> is only available from another source
<pie3> E: Package 'php5-cgi' has no installation candidate
<pie3> any idea how to fix the above m4t ?
<karnemelk> alkisg, found the culprit: systemd-udevd
<karnemelk> alkisg, once i disable all systemd-udevd services (incl. kernel and control), then kill -9 any remaining systemd-udevd process, i can install 18.04lts without trouble
<karnemelk> alkisg, i got a bunch of screenshots, anywhere you want me to dump them ?
<Guest89136> hi,
<diogenes_> hi
<lafleurdubien> congrats and cheers to Ubuntu Mate - official desktop of Amazon Linux 2
<lafleurdubien> AND my raspberry pi
<libin> my wifi is not showimg
<libin_> hi
<lafleurdubien> hi lilbin
<lafleurdubien> bye libin dag nabbit
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-01
<Oriyon>  is it normal for transmission client  to use 37+ mb ram  in sleep mode?  i installed qbittorrentand its usage is 86+ mb .    OS is ubuntu-mate 18.04
<Oriyon> https://i.imgur.com/bMUzr23.png
<Oriyon> screenshot
<gnugr> Oriyon: can you test it with GTK interface client?
<Oriyon> yes
<gnugr> apt-cache search bittorrent
<gnugr> will show you all clients
<Oriyon> ok
<Oriyon> yeah..
<Oriyon> i see the whole list
<gnugr> bittorrent-gtk
<Oriyon> yeah.
<Oriyon> there is another too..
<gnugr> install it and test the RAM
<Oriyon> ok..doing it now
<gnugr> any other also must be better
<gnugr> better than qbittorrent
<Oriyon> yeah
<Oriyon> yeah..its lighter and clean.. working fine..
<Oriyon> UM 18.04  is fast despite higher in ram usage than previous version.. i think new latest mate is more functional and polished
<alkisg> Try purging snapd to save ram :)
<Oriyon> cool..
 * karnemelk growls at systemd-udevd
<Lantizia> Hey, is it meant to be a simple job installing ubuntu mate 18.04 on a MacBook Pro?
<Lantizia> Because I tried with 16.04 back in jan/feb and found when you boot the usb pen (e.g. writing the amd64 iso to it) - you get a desktop/installer which doesn't seem to want to recognise the trackpad/keyboard
<Lantizia> And now with 18.04 it is exactly the same
<amaranth13> I was hoping someone could help me with an 'unknown monitor' issue, I'm not completely new to Ubuntu but this is over my head.
<sixwheeledbeast^> ask away someone may know
<jnewt> how do i change my de to cinnamon?   i had it working on 16.04, but after upgrading to 18.04 i'm now back to mate.  i've reinstalled cinnamon, but it goes directly to mate on boot, with no option to select anything different.
<amaranth13> I have a radeon 2400 (I know super old) and "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3" tells me I'm running radeon drivers. But the 'Display' settings says I'm running an unknown VGA-0 and will only let me do 1024 x 768
<Guest74978> Hi, I have a problem with my update of Ubuntu, the message is the next: time
<Guest74978> E:The repository 'http://ftp.tecnoera.com/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:The repository 'http://ftp.tecnoera.com/ubuntu bionic-updates Release' does not have a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done
<Guest74978> securely, and is therefore disabled by default., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:The repository 'http://ftp.tecnoera.com/ubuntu bionic-backports Release' does not have a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:The
<Guest74978> repository 'http://ftp.tecnoera.com/ubuntu bionic-security Release' does not have a Release file.
